# Woking Nuffield....part 76



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies










Good luck  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma so childish!!

Good luck debs for tomorrow!

Off to make some lucnh been counting down for it since 11am  (Pretending to be a diet) so been starving since I finished my breakkie

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What you having for lunch  

I have had 3 egg and salad cream rolls and a rocky bar and i have to boxes of raspberries and some crisps


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope - Fingers crossed for E/C tomorrow  
Bali - Enjoy your shopping.
Emma - What a delightful side effect. I hope you have loads of clean knickers!
Strawbs - The Tabby is Spike. Let me change my picture and you can see the other 2 as well. Oscar and Ebony are identical (except for the fact one is a boy and one is a girl!). I have loads more pitures of the 3 of them, so will have to get DH to download them to my laptop. Your cats are very cute too and very good for posing for the camera!

Right - I am off to see my newphew as it is his 4th Birthday. He had a party on Saturday so he has already had his present - A pirate outfit that he absolutely loved, so I am just popping over for my lunch break.

Jules B xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules are you copying me    have a nice lunch


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow busy again on here - I've only been gone a couple of hours and 3 new pages!!

Pedicure was lovely, I now have gorgeous toes! the eyebrow wax was good, but painful! I dont get that done very often but its good once in a while as it's easier to tweeze after!

Strawbs I'm sure you'll have a fab holiday, I hope there aren't kids there too as that would just be a pain, you just know they are peeing in the pool!  You could always try naked sunbathing to ensure the parents take the kids out!

Bali - this thread can move fast at times so it is hard to keep up, I've met several of the ladies on here too, we really should arrange a meet again sometime so the new people can meet the nutters!

Jules - have fun with your nephew, I have a 4 year old nephew too and I bought him a pirate ship for his birthday which is now his favourite toy (other than buzz lightyear) - his imagination is wild so he has fun with it!

Emma - I hope you have lots of panty liners, sounds like you'll be sliding in your chair at work otherwise!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

gosh emma big lunch.  i had spicy lentil soup (I have also put the heating on in my office as it is freezing)

I do not get my cats to pose like that .  the grey one likes his ears being licked so sits liek that until the stripey one licks them!!

Jules very cute too!!

cant be bothered today and have lots to do!!

strawbs x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Glad the waxing went well   funny enough it doesnt end up in my knickers its only when i wipe   i showed d/f last night he wasnt impressed   

Well my boss is coming to my house later at 4pm to put some software on my home pc so that i can work from home more as this office is doing my head in what with the travelling home etc, plus it will be handy for my 2ww   i will have to pop into the office to collect post etc but everything i need is at home  

Strawbs-Mmm soup sounds nice   oh yeah have a pink lady apple too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I had that a bit over the last few days, it's around ovulation time so I guess it's related to that! Ikky...  Good news on your home pc though if you get to work from home more that's great for you. Sounds like you have a nice boss, although I also know you are good at your job so they trust you will work and not spend ALL day on FF!!!

Where is Tash this morning? Did you have a nice weekend?

Strawbs - I have the heating on here too, its really cold today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah my boss is ok i guess there could be worse    went to bbq in kent on sat and no rain which was amazing as it ******* down at home   then yesterday cleaning the house and went for a sunbed  

Did you get up to much i know you were at that meeting saturday  

Tash went up to see her folks so not sure if she has today off to compensate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha everyone  

I haevn't managed to catch up properly - sorry  

Elly - Lovely pedicure and eyebrow wax, how lovely.  Must book myself a pedicure soon, I'm feeling the need for some pampering.

Emma - or should saiy snail women    Can't believe you showed M     well enjoy cause its all ticking along nicely down there then.  Great news about your pc at home, which means you will be able to rest at home after all.  Gods knows why you'll need this extra software cause you'll be on ff all the time  
Hope all those eggies don't make your windy botty smelly  

Strawbs - I can't be bothered today at work, in fact I need to do some ironing so I would much prefer to go and do that.

Jules - have fun with your nephew, mine is 5 tomorrow  

Well I was in late this morning cause I was so knackered and made it to work at 11.30sih and now I might go home again  
I had a lovely weekend despite the weather.  Mum fed me loads and I shopped loads too.  My maternity wardrobe is getting ridiculous  
Got my appointment with Mr R tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

This is no good, i'm off home for a lie down.  Wont be online til timorrow afternoon either.

See ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Glad you had a nice time with your folks   have a nice rest and speak to you tomorrow   good luck with Mr R tomorrow    i will still have to go out to ee clients but at least i can go straight home and work from there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off, have a customer to kick out as their traffic their sending keeps getting smashed   then off home to meet my boss so speak laters ladies


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm sorry to say Emma that it was only food shopping and not very exciting at that.  Trying to get an eyebrow wax at my local but they are not answering the phone.  If my eyebrows grow any longer they might just turn into one giant one across my whole face, then i will look a right  .

Wildcat, I'm glad you managed to get your waxing done, what are you up too for the rest of the afternoon?

Tasha, you must be finding it pretty hard going, and very tiring.  Good luck for your apt tomorrow.

Emma, you've got a nice boss, i need to get some security protection for my lap top so i can use internet from the sofa, DH still working on it as I'm a bit green with computers.

Love Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash enjoy your ironing hun, it has to be better than work!  Are you seeing Mr R at Frimley or Woking? 

Bali - got no plans at the moment, just staying in and dry is good for me, I have just sewed up a hole in DH jeans (brand new and he ripped them by accident the other day!) but I'm cr*p at sewing so I hope it will look ok!  I am also doing the laundry and other odd jobs, quiet day today!

Emma - I still have loads of sunbed sessions but I can't be ars*d to go as it's raining out!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hello 

I know, posting twice in one day  ! Must be a new record for me 

I just wanted to thank wildcat for posting the links to the HFEA consultation and giving us a summary of the meeting on Saturday. I've just had a read through and filled out the questionnare and my husband will be doing the same later. It made for some interesting reading (especially where they consider FETs to be part of one 'cycle of IVF'  )

Makes sure you all do the same - we have no right to complain if they introduce legislation we're not happy with if we don't put our views accross  

Debs
x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to say I've done the HFEA thingy....might have come on a bit strong with my end thoughts! Something along the lines of playing God and trying to fit us all into one box. If they play God they might as well decide on a system for steralising those couples that they feel would not make good parents. If they continue the way they seem to want to then people will just go abroad taking any money they would have spent here out of the country and then coming back here expecting the NHS to treat them through their pregnancy and beyond. We, together with our consultants know and undertand our individual cases better than any governing body. Having twins does not have to mean greater risks or problems and does not have to be a drain on the public purse....etc etc. Can't remember all I said but I really got into it. Went away and thought about it long and hard and then composed my answers first before putting them down on the form.

oooo blood boiling now! Oh and AF just arriving!

Calming cupa before pupils arrive me thinks!!!!

lol
Minow (whose dh is by the way a natural twin!)     

By the way, please don't jump on me for saying it doesn't have to mean greater risks. I know that it can, but there are also risks involved in any pregnancy, singleton or multiple. Many twins are born happy and safe every day, many singeltons aren't. We just need to know the facts and be able to make an informed descision.....we are adults after all!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

debs and wildcat have done my questionnaire, sis it last wk as bored with TV!

thanks for al the info wildcat

strawbs xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hope and Minow - I agree with you and I personally think that HFEA are blowing the risks of twins out of proportion in order to scare people.  As I know too well you can have just as many problems with a singleton pregnancy, if Matthew had made it 2-3 more weeks then the chances are we would have used the neonatal care - does that make us a burden on the NHS too? Hmmm it' annoys me!

I really hope that they just help to provide more information - then let the patients decide what is best for them as this is a personal journey and no-one should have the right to tell us what to do (when they are not aiding with the funding!)  - ok i'll get off the soapbox now - can't you tell I have nothing better to do today!

As an added bit Hope I agree that it's madness that they consider FET to be part of the same cycle as a fresh go - it's utterly ridiculous - they say this as this is the case in sweden where their SET rates are more successful (because it includes FET).  They give separate stats for FET and fresh on their site - so which is it? part of one cycle or separate! they need to make up their minds


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

Just in from work, so just a 'hello' from me, HEAPS to do!!!

Mrs.W...long time no speak to, hopefully we'll get to meet up for a coffee again sometime soon.

Have a good week all,

Luv Ang xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Angie I hope the house move is going OK - yes we will have to meet - have you noticed we now have a brand new starbucks in Fleet?? It's open till 7pm!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

wildcat said:


> Hi Angie I hope the house move is going OK - yes we will have to meet - have you noticed we now have a brand new starbucks in Fleet?? It's open till 7pm!


I don't often go into Fleet, but it's only down the road from me as you know, so maybe that's an idea for a meet up next time. 
Ang xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Back and my lovely boss has installed my s/ware  

Elly-Know what you mean about sunbeds must admit it is a chore going  

Angie-We were talking about a meet so Bali could get to meet some of us  

Bali-Are your eyebrows that bad that you look like denis healy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma glad your home pc is all sorted now you can shirk work from home when you need to! I don't mind going to the sunbed if I need to pop into town for something as it's easy to get to but if I dont have a reason to go into town i usually don't bother! I'm ok at the moment as I have a nice light tan so I dont have to beat myself up about not going!!

Angie - where do you go then when you need to go to Boots or WHsmith etc? Fleet is great as it has allsorts - even better for having a starbucks now!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma, yeh, that would be good. 

I've only met Sho, Mrs.W and Myra so far, (and myself and Myra were unconscious having EC for most of that, so doesnt really count, lol) I've probably met most of you without realising on one of our many visits to Woking though,  

Mrs.W...I usually go to Camberley x

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Im not a skiver    only sometimes  

Angie-Cool


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ahhhh Camberly, yeah I go there sometimes but I find Fleet easier to get to and park etc if you are only popping in for something quick - camberly is great but I get pulled into primark and faith shoes far too easily!! 

Emma


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope your all having a good evening, I'm trying my laptop out, so hope i don't pick up any nasty viruses .  Not sure where Fleet is but my DH thinks its somewhere near Guildford, but I'll find out.

Emma i think it's fair to say that I'm looking like Dennis Healy, but am going to get the old plucker's out tonight as couldn't get a waxing apt.  Hows the new softwear your boss installed?

Angie hope the move is going OK

Take care all love Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bali - Fleet is about 20 miles from Guildford - the nearest place is Aldershot, Farnborough, Camberley or Farnham. We are just off the M3 too so easy to get to  You shouldn't connect a PC to the internet without protection! 

Emma - how is Porsche?


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone!!!

We had a great time in Ireland.....besides all the rain.  Nothing that guiness, jameson whiskey or bailey's couldn't take care of!!!  I hope to go back and see the west coast.


I can't believe it .....tomorrow is our appointment finally! 

Posh.....just wondering how the donor stuff is going? 

Hope everyone is good! And I hope we can meet up sometime soon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babydreams-Glad you had a nice time in Ireland   good luck for your consultation tomorrow  

Bali-Your addicted already    we can meet near woking dont worry Fleet is to far for me too  

Elly-I hope your not going to be camped in starbucks every day   i went there sat and got one of those caramel cream drinks they are lovely    btw vet took £127 of blood from my baby girl  and gave her a steroid jab and i have to call a week on monday to get the results  

Off to watch BB shortly


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't been around for a bit, usual busy at work excuse I'm afraid!! Just waiting to get through this and then I have a week off...YAYYYYYYYYY!!! We weren't going to go anywhere or if we did we were going to go to my mum and dads caravan in the New Forest ( not enamoured of that idea but the idea was to save money for ICSI !!) but we have now booked 3 days in Amsterdam. I haven't been since I was at college and DH has never been and as it is our wedding anniversary in mid July we thought we'd treat ourselves. We go a week tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to the break. 

Am having trouble reading back more than a couple of pages at moment so hope everyone is doing well.

Babydreams - good luck tomorrow... 
Emma - nice to hear you are back on the "snail trail" again!!
Wildcat - long time no speak. Hope you are doing well, how are things going at the gym? Thanks for the HFEA info - don't get me started though  

Bali - hope those eyebrows have been tamed  

Angie - not long now till your move. Are you all packed up? Or are you like me more last minute!! 

Hi all you other lurking ladies!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all this is just a quick one..

jules .. are you separating out your progy? morning lunch and dinner? and eating something just before? Ann said this helps with combat the sickness.. I had it a couple of times and boy did i feel icky.. 

baby dreams good luck tomorrow!

elly I've filled in that hfea form a month or so ago.. gets you all fired up! well done for going to the meeting  thanks for the feedback

Debs all the best for your e/c tomorrow ..its great to hear from you again        

thanks for well wishing you lot.. of course first jab went alright.. I'm so blarzay about it now its like water off a ducks back  

anyway a week to go for end of term YAY!! then just stupid admin all summer  

ttfn alisha 
oops nearly forgot hello everyone else..


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I know i am up late but have an excuse, i am off all week, yippee............

Alisha, glad the 1st jab went ok, i know you are a pro   but the 1st one is always abit nerve racking, good on you girl  

Emma & Jules, not long to go girls until the the big defrosting, this is the one girls, i can feel it in my bones, and for all those that have met me, i have plenty of them, bony moloney  

Mrs W, thanks for the post on the HFEA meeting, very interesting, also not long till you and Mr W get started, all my fingers and toes crossed for you both  

Hi to Gill, Ali, Tash, Bali, Fingers, Angie(lovely to meet you hun, even if we were both asleep  ) Karen, Sho, Piglet, Oskira, Cheesy, Debs, Bendy and everyone else

Goodluck for Hope tomorrow, loads of eggs hun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Alwayswonderingwhy.....i am so sorry to hear your news, lots of hugs to you and dh, i am thinking of you both, all my love Myra xxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Me again, dilemma, fresh cycle in Poland or FET in WN, just carnt decide.......getting old, and great number of eggs in Jan for my age, not sure if i can wait for another fresh cycle, scared that i wont get the same response, although also scared of going into the wilderness IYKWIM

Help....i know that you will all say its up to me, but would value your opinion, (guess what line that song is out of and i will send you a bag of sweeties)  

"value your opinion" answers on a postcard  

I know i have lost the plot, but i am enjoying myself  

Luv ya all Myra xxx    Off to bed now, before i do myself an injury


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning everyone

Have had a busy couple of days, ending with dh's birthday yesterday so I am really behind with the posts but wanted to pop on and say hi. Hopefully this week will be a bit quieter and then I start again on Sunday. Looks like there are lots of us going through tx at the moment or just about to start so nice to have company!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

PS Sorry for another me post but just noticed that my bubbles no longer end in a "7". Can someone put that right for me please? I need all the luck I can get over the next 7 weeks!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Just a quickie from me as I am off to return some clothes.  Didn't quite make it into work today   

I've updated about my appointment on the pregnancy thread if you wanna read.
Basically all is well, might have a urine infection, getting measured for a support corset on thurs and MrR was like a school teacher (emma you were right, and no I didn't imagine you doing you konw what)  

Can someone change my bubbles too to end in a 7 please.

Emma - glad your software is now installed so you can work from home if thats what you want to call it.

Elly - you really are a starbucks addict eh  

Myra - I reckon WN, surely its got to be a lot less stressful and you've only had one course of tx so I would give them another go.  you have to go with what feels best for you though.  Poland just seems to much trouble and plus you've got the language barrier too.

Kerry - enjoy Amsterdam, I replied to you on the other thread.

Good luck to who's in for EC/ET and appointments, lost track a bit sorry  

Ali/Gill  

Alisha - roll on the holidays eh, gosh is it only a week away. Great news on the traffic front.

Hello to everyone else...

Right off to the shops now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all  

Tash-Pmsl i thought you would like that comment i sent you   glad your appt went well and yes Mr R makes u feel like a naughty school girl..hope he wont make me have one blast now after seeing how big you are already   he doesnt like Mr S either does he  

Fingers-Have fun in Amsterdam you dirty mare  

Monkey-Welcome back  

Myra-I say its up to you honey   i would say if it was me go for a frozen if you get your job as less stressful and if you dont then try Poland and also if you have money for a fresh go with it


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to all,

Its been a little while since i was on last so i will have to catch up on where everyones at.

I have had all the blood tests for egg sharing now so I am waiting to get all the results back if these are back ok i can start treatment straight away. So I'm just waiting .............

Babydreams - hope your appointment goes well today and you get the go ahead to egg share aswell.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Posh-Glad to hear things are moving along for you


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

How are your trails emma??      

Myra-it is up to you, I am not sure what would be best, I think FET is meant to be less stressful but I cant comment as I have no frosties!


Kerry enjoy amsterdam-keep away from the hallucinogens!

Well I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired my DH is well and truly in the bad books!!  His friend came over last night as he has the week off work.  we went out after dinner for a couple of drinks and then apparently home (well I came home).  the boys stayed out till 2am-they had apparently been fighting in the front garden for a bit.  I was then woken again at 4am         my dh friend being sick in the main bathroom and my dh wandering into the ensuite in my room where he fell asleep!  God knows wre they went after I left them at 10.30 as last orders is 11am.  I reckon they went to the private poker club!  I have txt apologising from both of them and I had a meeting at 9am        needless to say the bms regime fell off track last nite!

strawbs xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

My reflexology session was WONDERFUL I totally recommend it to anyone, soooooo relaxing! I'm really chilled now!

Tash - drink lots of cranberry juice as this is good for urine infections my book says that it is excellent for the respiratory system and it kills bacteria and viruses in the kidneys, bladder and urinary tract! Also peaches are good for this too!  How come you need a support corset? Is Mr R afriad the baby weight at the front will tip you over?   

Emma - I've not tried the caramel thingy, the calories scare me so I stick with my decaf, skinny latte's    That vet bill sounds harsh, I hope the steroid will help her.

Strawbs - OMG your DH has been a bad boy!    if he was that drunk his   might end up swimming the wrong way so BMS won't be very good anyway! 

Myra - I'd go for the frozen at WN first just because it's easier and cheaper and can still work. This should give you extra time to try a fresh cycle in poland. Do they have rules about putting 3 embies back over there?

Alisha - glad the first jab went well. It's easy once you've done it before so you should be a pro now!

fingers - 3 days in amsterdam you lucky thing, I love it there - stay away from the coffeeshops though!!

Babydreams - how was your appointment?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

Thanks for all your words of wisdom...... 

Wildcat, they will put 3 back if i go to Poland also a fresh cycle including drugs is only £2000, so not alot more than a FET here, so hence the reason for the debate, its sending me  , i know that FET can work, just thinking of my age and whether its best to try now in Poland before i get any older, i cannot afford a fresh ICSI at WN, just to much money for me to save before i reach the big 40.

Emma, how are hun, no news on the job yet, although they say no news is good news, not holding my breath though, how you getting on with the progynova, hope you are not getting to many headaches  

Strawbs, i would have locked dh in the on suite if it was me, naughty boy 

Tash, glad all went well with your appt with Mr R  

Ali and Gill, hi girlies, hope you both are well

Monkey, not long now hun till you start jabbing  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a good day


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Coffee shops - not allowed coffee on my diet!!   we'll be doing cultural things like the museums, Anne Franks house, markets and might take in a show    Might have to get DH to buy me a diamond whilst I'm there too!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-We stayed in the swiss hotel in Amsterdam and there was a lovely but expensive diamond shop in the entrance to the hotel very nice    we tried a show but when the cleaner went in to the cubicle a man came out of we thought better of it   

Myra-No headaches for me on the progynova   only on the d/r drugs   it sounds to me like you want the fresh so go for it  

Elly-Reflexology is bliss i always look forward to my saturday morning sess   what did she say after any really crystallised bits  

Strawbs-I think your d/h's behaviour means any expensive pair of shoes for you   the snail trails are still there


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know what you mean Emma - what kind of show were you at


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

liar    you do know you want me to say it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra that is a good point hun, I didn't think about the cost etc being cheaper in poland so I can see your dilemma clearer now. Have you checked out the clinic and is it a good one? I know it is cheaper as everything is out there but I personally would worry about everything being above board out there. However if it is then I would say to give it a try. If it doesn't work out you will still have your frosties which can be used any time. A tough decision.

fingers - I know the clubs you are talking about! The casa rosa is OK as we went in there a few years ago, although some are a bit seedy!

Emma - she didn't say anything about that - maybe I need to try a different reflexologist (although she was fully qualified) she did say she felt the tension in my shoulders but I told her about that before so she coudl just had said that. Either way I enjoyed it as it was bliss!

I'm off in a bit for a shoulder massage to see if I can get rid of this tension!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

who is massaging your shoulders   or dare i ask


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Emma - yeh MrR does not like MrS at all and I could tell.  It was more or less the first thing he asked...'so what drugs are you taking and which ones are from Mr *******'  

Elly - thanks for that, will be getting some cranberry juice in and also I heard that barley water is good too.  I asked for the corset cause my back is killing me already so god knows what it will be like later on.

Kerry - you'll have a great time in Amsterdam.

Strawbs - make dh grovel    thats terrible, men, they just don't grow up do they  

Well heatherwood called me, seems i have raised ALT levels and that could mean liver disease     I showed MrR these results this morning too    So after a few phone calls going to get the test repeated on Thurs. This is very worrying, it says that drugs can cause it and wondering if the steroids has done it.  I read something about immune system going into over drive cause I don't have Hep C or B cause we're all tested for that.  I don't have any of the symptoms though so thats a good sign.  Still sh*tting the life out of me though  

Anyway, going to have din dins now so will 'speak' to you all tomorrow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Myra*... Good luck with what ever you decide. It's so unfair that our decisions are so heavily based on the costs of the whole thing isn't it! We are still in debt from our 2 neg ICSI's and luckily have our NHS one in Nov, but if that doesn't work, we wont be able to have anymore for a few years, by which time, we'll be cutting the odds further by being 2 years older! It's so wrong, isn't it! 
I haven't managed to get any frosties so far, but we're hoping to at least get some from our nx go if it does end in a BFN as at least we may be able to fund a FET then.
I think you are very sensible thinking of overseas options. It's amazing how the whole thing, plus travel, accomodation etc is so much less than here! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you whatever you decide xx

By the way guys, I have just heard something interesting. One of DH's work colleagues is currently having ICSI at Holly House in Essex (where I'll be going in Nov for my NHS go), and they have started using a drug that you only need one dose of, instead of daily injections. I'm not sure if it's the down reg or stimms or both, but apparently they've heard lots of good things about it. I'll investigate more as I have my open evening there on Thurs.
I said to DH that I'm all for that if they think it's more effective, but not just to save from doing the injections, as I don't care how many times I have to stab myself if it results in a BFP.
Saying that, Mr.R did say that he thinks I may be one of those who doesn't get brilliant result from menopur, so a change of drug maybe good. We'll see. I'll find out about this 'one-prick-wonder' lol  and let you all know any info.

Ang xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Angie,

That drug sounds like the one I had to d/reg on my 2nd go. It was called Prostap and you just have one injection which effectively d/regs you for a month - expensive though - I think it was about £ 170.00 and I still had buserelin alongside my menopur once stimming. No side effects that I noticed though!! I wonder if HH might try you on Gonal F or Puregon as Menopur doesn't seem to suit you. I think both come in the preloaded auto injector which is fab as it saves sodding around with the syringes!! Let us know what you find out!! 

Hope everyone else is OK. Emma I still don't know what you mean  
Wildcat - I just looked that place up -    Don't know if DH would have the guts to go with me!! 

Seriously if anyone has any recommendations for things to do in Amsterdam, let me know. It's been a long time since I was there and as we are only there for 3 days don't want to waste time on the crap bits!!

Tash - hope everything is OK with your liver levels. They may be being over cautious as you have 2 on board and they know it's an IVF pregnancy. Try not to worry hun  

Catch all you lovely ladies later, off for my weigh in now


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone! 

Thanks for asking how it went today. 

We are really impressed. It's such a quaint little place. And the staff are great so far.  Ann was great and so informative.  It finally feels like we are getting somewhere.  It looks like I may start down regging toward the end of our holiday in Aug/Sept.  I figure why waste time!  Then I would be ready to go when we got back. Anyone else cycling at that time?

Posh...I'm so glad things are moving along for you...  

My husband is curious what "the room" looks like or may contain ?  Any feedback would be great! (ha ha) 

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

babydreams-hi there

I may be cycling around then shall find out more on fri!

My dh says the room has a chair and a fridge       in the corner.  neither of which he has used!

My dh also said there was a mag sitting on the top of the pile which was rather 70's in the hair dept (so whoever had been in before him must have had a penchant for hairy women!!)  There are a few razzles and fiestas!

The one defining fetaure of the room is that it is behind the recption desk so you can hear the recptionists on the phone and clicking on the keyboard-a bit off putting he informs me!!

I am sure mr wildcat will fill you in perfectly, he did for me before my dh went!

Good luck
strawbs xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all

Emma - one of the trainers at my gym does sports massage, it has really helped as my shoulders have been tense for over a week. I've had a right pampering this week and I'm loving it - pedicure, reflexology and a back massage, now I'm off to bed with some strawberries (and dipping chocolate!)  

Tash I hope things are OK for you, liver disease sounds really scary, I looked in my book at it says that carrots are really good, it says they are an excellent detoxifier, excellent food for the health of the liver and digestive tract. Carrots help kidney function and kill bacteria and viruses. Also Olives are beneficial for the liver and gall bladder. Potato juice (I assume this is the biuled water??) is very cleansing benefiting the liver and muscles and providing energy. Also try Licorice, Barley, and Rye.  Also while I was looking through I noticed that Quinoa stimulates milk flow in breastfeeding!!!  I love this book 

Fingers I'll try to post a few things over the next few days as we've been to dam a few times so I'll let you know - when are you going?

Babydreams - here is What MrW said about 'the room' when we talked about this a few months ago:

As for the rest of you... it's not easy bashing the bishop in there you know! ! ! It's hardly the most romantic of settings for a kick off and there are many issues which must be dealt with during the jizz juggling...

1. Did I lock the door?
2. Dare I look in the fridge that's in there as I'm guessing there's no milk (possibly yoghurt though ..)
3. Should I go for "50 and Frisky", "Size 18s and over" or "It's your mum!"
4. Did I lock the door ?
5. The container seems very small, better get my aim right
6. The chair's cold on my bum
7. Did I lock the door
8. I should have pulled my pants up before waddling over to the door
9. Are there any plasters?
10. Think sexy
11. It's a bit like w*nking in the cupboard under the stairs
12. Door ... ?
13. (perform Dirty Deed here)
14. Worry about whether you've been quick or too long
15. Discover it's not possible to exit the entire department without being seen by a smiley nurse

I won't be on much tomorrow if at all as I am working in Guildford, I'll try and login at some point though  

Sorry I didn't get to reply to everyone - my chocolate is starting to go cold so my strawbs won't dip if I don't go soon!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Lurker allert!   

I've said it before, I'll say it again....tell your men folk....on no account ever ever ever recline the chair in the room. The chair might be wipe clean but they don't do it very well....bit grim and certainly off putting!

Have a good day all and anyone eating their breakfast whilst reading this.....enjoy!    

lol
Minow x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

NVH - sorry to hear about your liver infection - I hope that it can be sorted out very soon.

Wildcat - sounds like you are having a lovely week - what book are you getting all this nutritional info from? Sounds interesting.

Babydreams - glad you liked the clinic - one reason dh and I liked it was because it seems small and personal rather than some of the big London clinics that seem like a bit of a factory! You can ask to go in the "room" and have a look at it if you like - it's quite small but at least it's a room. We were talking to some friends on saturday night who said that he just has to go behind a curtain. That sounded much more offputting to my dh!

Fingers - haven't been to Amsterdam for years but if you are into museums then I would recommend the anne frank house. Also hiring bikes is fun as were the coffee shops...

Myra - have you made a decision yet? I think I would go for the fresh cycle myself. If, heaven forbid, the next cycle doesn't work I think we will have another fresh cycle straight away even if we do get some frosties - I want my eggs to be as young as possible! That price seems v cheap - was the clinic in Poland recommended to you? 

Paris - not long for you now until you get your frosties back    - when do they come out of the freezer? 

Jules - not long for you either   

Hi Angie, Strawbs and Minow - and anyone else reading. Gill - if you're out there, hope you are doing ok.

My ears are ringing today as we went to see a band last night who were far too loud! Hope I don't have to spend too much time on the phone today as conversation may be a bit difficult...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Thanks for your concern about my liver problem    The more I think of it the more I am starting to believe it may have been the prednisolone and so as it was drug related hopefully it can be fixed pretty quickly.

Elly - What wow a fountain of knowledge you are.  Must eat more carrots then and drink cranberry/barley juice! will make a  trip to tesco especially.  You make me laugh with your step by step instructions for the sperm room  

Angie - that drug sounds great

Kerry - Well you'll obviously have to visit the red light district    We visited a diamond museum and went on a trip down the canals and then winded and dined for the rest of the time.  It was a long weekend so not as long as you and it was bloody cold so anything to keep us warm was on the cards.
You looked at that DVD yet  

Straws - not to put your dh off but you can hear everything and anything when in that room.  I went in with dh to give him a helping hand on one of our tx's  

Minow - you nearly made me vom   

babydreams - glad you like WN and Ann is great isn't she  

Monkeylove - hope your ears stop ringing soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tash - haven't watched the DVD yet - not had time but I will this weekend and post it to you before I go away next Tuesday.

Thanks for your suggestions, look forward to receiving Wildcats suggestions  

The discussion about the 'room' and the chair always makes me laugh


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

tash-hope you get soem answers about your liver.  I am sure the drugs paly havoc wwith our livers as that filters everything.  The amount of wine I am consuming since my bfn is not helping the poor organ!!


I find the idea of the chair in the "room" gross!  Helping dh out, that's a new one!!

Anyway lots to do today so busy this week and have been FF far too much!

Hope you girlies are all Ok and not freezing too much-dug my winter boots out again.  I am very disappointed in my flip flop action so far this year!!      

If any of you have been chatting to lilyella she had her beautiful twin boys!

strawbs xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash I'm sure barley juice is OK but the book recommends actual barley - now I have no idea what you actually do with it - are there any breakfast cereals perhaps??  The instructions were written by MrW - makes me laugh too!

Monkey - its called the food doctor and is a very interesting read, has a nice list of all natural things and why they are good at the start - you can get it on amazon 2nd hand for about 3 quid.

Must run - am at work today in a real office and i should be doing something!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - Oh the only thing I can think of for Barley is adding it to soup and thats a pain.

Strawbs - lack of flip flop action    Yeh weather is terrible, lets hope we get some good weather soon.

Well dh just rang MrS and he said that it could be ALP levels and that the placenta produces this enzyme.  But the doc told me ALT and thats what it says on my bloods.  Unless they are both the same thing ofcourse.  They both seem to relate to the liver though but the ALP says about the placenta producing it.  

Kerry - thanks, when ever no rush


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi just a quick at work 

nvh sorry to hear about your test.. your young and it (liver) recovers very quickly and heal themselves so ..you eat healthily so..trying to put your mind at ease hoping its just an anomoly   
lol alisha


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girlies,
Sorry i haven't been around much lately. Its great to see the oldies back.
Tash...hope everything gets sorted with your liver problems, haven't chatted to you for ages xx
Gill.....how ya doin hunny bun, thinking of you loads and loads   
Slimey aka Paris....still dribbling,   
Myra...i agree wiv the others, have a FET at WN and then go from there, have everything crossed for you, how did your interview go ??
Elly...great to see you back here and in full flow.   
Alisha....glad your first jab went ok, good luck   
Kerry...have a great holiday, i cant wait till mine apparently its 40 degress there at the moment.
Hi to everyone else....miss you all...and a meet up sounds like fun
XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Strawbs-I will pm Lilyella bless her i cant believe she has had them already  

Tash-Hope you get that liver infection sorted, if you look like someone has golden showered over you then panic   if you look your normal colour im sure you will be fine  

Kerry-We went to Amsterdam in feb a few years ago d/f took me for a surprise we stayed at the Swiss hotel in the bridal suite (as he told them he was proposing)   it was great and right in the main square   it was freezing cold so just went out to eat and shop all the time. i wanted to do the Ann Frank tour and also a boat along the canal but it was -3  

Monkey-Not long till your 1st jab either Mrs   frosties come out of the freezer monday and e/t is friday if all goes well with my scan friday  

Wildcat-Strawberries and chocolate dipping sauce   bet you ended up dipping something else in there too  

Babydreams-Glad things are moving along i know d/f said the mags were nasty   so tell your d/h NOT to touch them  

Angie-Interesting about the drug wonder what it is  

Ali-  

We got some good news last night out cleaner who had to leave in jan due to being pg with twin girls is now coming back to work after having them 2.5mths ago   so she is coming every other friday at first then we will see if i can cope with cleaning 2 sats per month


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well back from lunch....

Spoken to my gp and he reckons that levels raise and drop during pregnancy so its perfectly normal and he's not worried at all.  

I've just fallen over in our canteen, luckily on my hands and knees.  I was fine until everyone started fussing and then I started    Feeling shaky so might go home.  I hope my babies are ok  

Thanks Alisha, just hope its a case of normality when we're pg!

Ali - hello stranger, how you doing kiddo.  Hope your ok and your holiday isn't far away now  

Emma -    I know what you're really trying to say but you're not allowed   No, i'm not yellow thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-C*in*y   oh you silly mare fancy falling over do you want me to kiss your knees better and put some magic cream on them     seriously im sure the babies are well look at cheesy when she fell down the stairs on her bum and N'eve was fine    

Talking of which im seeing Cheesy and N'eve tomorrow were meeting for a drink at lunchtime bet N'eve has grown loads since i last saw her


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma    I need lots of tlc, I nearly started   again when I spoke to dh.  I did think about Cheesy straight away and my tummy doesn't hurt, just hope they are ok.  I am feeling weird though, probably just a bit shaken up  
Give my love to cheesy and give ne've a big hug for me.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

NVH - sorry to hear about your fall - god, you're having a bad time of it at the moment! I am sure your babies ok but it must have been upsetting, especially when hormones are all over the place. 

Paris - next Monday - wow!    - how many are you taking out of the freezer? Have fun with Cheesy and Ne've

Ali - lovely to see you - not long now until your holiday, lucky thing. I've had all mine for the year now except for the week of ec/et, but won't be much of a holiday with me tucked up on the sofa watching tv. Actually now I think of it, it sounds pretty nice  

Hi Alisha - hope your jabs are going ok

Wildcat - thanks for that info. I have had a look at the website before and even ordered some cereal bars before from there so will have a look for the book. I think I heard you say that raspberries were good for fertility - delicious!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You said you have felt spacy for a week or so is your b/p ok   go home and rest hun as your so worried about your liver atm but im sure that will be fine too  

Monkey-They taking out the 6 zygotes to start with then they have my 2 day and 3 day embies to play with if need be. the good thing about blasts is they can refreeze them   i have been eating loads of raspberries so hopefully they have done the trick when i have my scan on friday    are you looking forward to jabbing again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks monkey/emma.

Emma - Apparantly its normal in pregnancy to loose your balance and fall over so i guess its just a pg symtom...god I get all the bloody good ones    

Well my company has requested that I go home and rest so I am going to do as I'm told...I home I don't start blubbing when dh gets home  

Thanks everyone for your concern...i hope to be back to my normal self shortly


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-There probably hoping you dont sue them thats why   let N pamper you this evening watch a nice dvd and eat some nice food    love ya


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, poor you hun, i am sure the bubbas will both be fine, i thought weebles wobble but they dont fall down, trust you to be different, go home hun and put your feet up, they will both be fine, they are well cushioned by the fluid  

Hi Ali, i bet you are looking forward to your hols in Eygpt, i went June last year and it was really hot, i am sure you will have a great time hun  

Emma, goodluck with the scan on Friday, i am sure the berries have worked wonders with your lining  

Well my news......................I GOT THE JOB..........yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...........

I am so happy, if feels great to actually have acheived something, more money to, so i can have a fresh cycle after all, although will use my frostie babies first

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Well done hun   knew you could do it looks like 2007 is going to be your year    
when do you start the new job


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, thanks hun, i am so excited, wont be starting for approx another 6 weeks as i have to work out my notice, carnt wait to hand in my notice, i am so looking forward to seeing my bosses face  

Think i will open a bottle of wine this evening to celebrate...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah go on maybe see if d/h will take you out for a meal to to celebrate   even better


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

No chance for the meal, dh has had to go to Heathrow as they have a gas leak under one of the runways, so all his flights are being diverted, so its just me and the wine  

Do you like the new piccie, can you spot the spy...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Pic is lovely ahhhhhh  

Right im off home now have a good evening Myra   and everyone else


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, did you spot the spy in my piccie?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes a doggy that looked like yours


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done...how cute, he looks just like my TJ, i think its a cool piccie


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Tash-hope you are feeling a bit better and taking it easy.

need a moan so apologies in advance

I am feeling a bit       today.  Just feel soooo despondant sometimes.  I am anxious I think about by appt on fri as I will be asking a lot of questions including will I be allowed 2 embies back (if I ever get that lucky).  IF Mr R doesnt answer my questions or I dont feel confident with the responses I am seriously considering argc.  I know I have only had one cycle at wn and they should have learnt so much but I just need to give myslef the best possible chance of having a successful healthy pg. I still feel so cheated about my last cycle! It dooesnt help that my cycle buddy got bfp with 2 embies and she has just had one healthy HB, I am so pleased for her but it has just made me feel sad for my bfn.  Also my friend had her baby boy during my cycle and I just cannot pluck up the courage to go visiting.  My SIL is pg again with her 4th            .  I need to lose weight and i just want to EAT! My holiday cannot come soon enough, I can tell you!

moan over off to watch wimbledon if it stops raining!!  feels better to have a whinge-sorry to be such a misery guts.

strawbs xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls 
Just a quick one I hope you are all doing well and I'm glad it all went well at your first appointment Babydreams 
Well I was in a car accident on Monday evening and my air bag didn't go off so cut just below my lip and my foot got badly sprained... but all in all could have been worse! I was counting my lucky stars that I had the IVF abandoned as I would just finished the tww. So everything happens for a reason.

Good luck on Fri Strawbs I hope it all goes how you hope it should   

Sukie


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Well thanks for "the room" feedback............(Mr and Mrs wildcats, strawbs, monkeylove, NVH,) I was dying laughing!!!! I can't wait to read it to DH. He still has the easiest part anyway.
A movie should be made about "the chair" ....................................... there's alot of memories in that (or on) that chair!  

monkeylove....A curtain  Obviously a woman's idea to put a man there!  I can't believe they ever produced any samples!  There's no way DH could do that!  If I tell him that worse case scenario than having a room at Woking will make him happy.

NVH ..sorry about your fall. Almost every woman I know has a story about falling during pregnancy and don't even know why they fell.  I also believe it's a symptom.

Emma when is your transfer?

Thanks Sukie!  I'm just so glad we waited the time to go to Woking. 

Strawbs.........So sorry your having a bad time now. It seems like we all hit those rough patches. 
I've also had quite a few people get pregnant around me and at first I was fine and then all of a sudden it became hard to take. I got through it but it was tough at times. We are all here for you and understand how you are feeling. Take care! 

Halfway to Friday


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi,
hope I am sending this to the right thread! After a couple of months of reading the site I am still hopeless at posting! New to Woking Nuffield. Had first appoitmnet today. Everyone seemed so lovely. Starting ICSI next cycle- am mid cycle now so should all happen over the summer. really dreading it as last time I got so depressed throughout the whole thing and then my tww after FET seemed to last an entire month and I am sure my stress level scared the embies off! Anyway- you all seem to get on really well and I would love to join in your chats- thanks to wildcats for sending me the link.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening All!

Hi Clareber, glad you made it to the madhouse! Everyone on here is really friendly so if you have any questions, or just want to join the banter then step in!  Do you know when your start date is? Jules will add you to our list so you are an official Woking girl  

Tash - OMG you are having quite the week, I'm sure the babies will be fine in there, not so sure about your knees though. It was nice of your boss to let you go home though, I can imagine you are feeling a touch shaken but you will be OK  

Strawbs - I'm sure MrR will give you all the answers you need, he's really good at setting minds at rest, when I ovulated too early on the 1st cycle they came up with the new protocol and put me on a different drug to Buserelin so I take cetrotide instead, be sure to ask him about this. Good luck!

Sukie - Sorry to hear you had an accident in your car, You should consider contacting one of those accident claims companies to see if you can get some £££ for the airbag not going off,  - make sure you get enough to pay for a round of treatment!

Myra - congrats on the new job hun! Well done!!!!!!

Hi Ali - good to see you back on the board - I've sent you a pm!

Hi to everyone else. I'm off to bed now, got another day at the 'office' tomorrow in Guildford so I need some beauty sleep! (It's a hard life     )


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening

Strawbs-Sorry your feeling down hun   thats only natural after your cycle honey, ivf is a lot harder than a lot of fertility tx's and i dont think people realise how much it takes it out of you   

Wildcat-Have fun at the office   about time you got yourself a proper job   

Clareber-Welcome to the thread hun  

Sukie-Sorry to hear about your accident honey   glad to hear it wasnt too serious  

Babydreams-E/t is the 6th july if all goes well  

Bet Myra comes on posting later ****** out her head   

Off to bed now


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Clareber, welcome to the madhouse all the girls are great here and also have a great deal of knowledge when it comes to WN, looking forward to you joining us all  

Wildcat, thanks hun, still excited as it has been along time coming, dont get much good news in this house, shame about work tomorrow, i am off until Monday, so i will think about you tomorrow when i am having a lie in  

Sukie, glad that you are ok after your mishap, glad you are ok though hun  

Catch you all tomorrow, dh still stuck at Heathrow due to the gas leak, so had no one but my boys to celebrate my good news with, oh forgot about the bottle of vino, only had a wee glass or two though  

Ems, just saw your post, PMSL, i am not drunk, just a wee bit tipsy, love ya hun, oh you know me so well


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome Claireber, Woking is lovely I hope you get a BFP this time around 

Wildcat Thanks for the tip, it's defiantly worth considering

Thanks Emma, Do you know when EC is?

Night girls 

Speak to all you tommorrow

Sukie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow there's been a lot of chatter the last few days - just caught up and hope I can remember most things  

Tash - sorry to hear you're are having a rough time. Chin up chuck - you and babies will be fine  

Wildcat - ooohhhh all that pampering sounds wonderful. Mr W - excellent account on "the room"   On our first cycle we were told that as I was one of the last to go for EC then there was a bit of a queue for 'the room' so they said DH could do his bit in the safety of the bathroom in our room. However, one of the embryologist kept coming along to see if he'd done it - the pressure   She didn't have to wait long - it was all over in seconds - he says 'think very dirty thoughts and it all comes naturally' He said when he'd used the room for semen analysis it was a bit grim and the 'literature' looked well thumbed - uurrgghh  

Sukie - sorry to hear about your accident - hope the ankle gets better soon  .

Myra - way to go girl on the new job   Hope the wine was good. I'm having a sneaky bottle of Peroni lager while DH is in Sweden - it's his lager   So i raise a glass oops bottle to ya  

Strawbs - sorry to hear you are feeling down  . Have your list of questions for Mr R written down. I did and it does keep you focused. I wasn't sure whether the follow up was counted in the price but thought if it wasn't - then I was going to make sure I got value for money   Fortunately, Chris didn't send us an invoice so it must be all in - hope she's not reading this and forgot to bill us -  

Angie - that one injection thingy sounds ace - would love to hear more about it  

Emma and Jules B - e/t day is getting closer - hope your linings are getting nice and ready and you'll be PUPO before you know it         

Oh nearly forgot - Wildcat - thanks for the info on the meeting and the link to the questionaire - I will definitely make my views known  

Minow - how you doing - hope a/f is not too bad  

Well it's day 48 for me and YYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS the wicked   has arrived. But boy she's hear with a vengeance     Fortunately not a heavy flow but the cramps are the worst I've had in years. Hot water bottle for bed   But this does mean lots of holiday  which will please DH   Getting in the holiday mood - my board shorts that I ordered on line have arrived today and they are really funky for an old bird   . They are very bright so DH won't lose me when I can't turn my wind surf board around and sail out to sea    

Right I'm going to be a bit dim now   If I ring WN tomorrow to say a/f has arrived - will they start my next cycle from when my next a/f arrives (usually I have a 5 week cycle). If that is the way it works then that fits in well with what I have coming up.  Got loads on in August so from my reckoning I could start d/r from 3rd week of August when all my weekends away have stopped     

Well considering how knackered I was at work today - I'm now wide awake   but must go to bed - have to be up at 6am  

 to all the WN Ladies and honorary members -        

Love Jules LH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Just a quickie.....DH said that last time he was in the room he picked up a magazine that had been left out and found the pages were stuck together    

Popping into town this morning to try and put finishing touches to wedding outfit for weekend and then back to work.
nEw af drugs are wonderful. Mr S said they would revolutionise my life and they have. THey take away the cramps and cut the flow so I hardly notice it. WOW!

Tash, poor you my love. Take it very easy and never worry about going for a quick scan to check all ok. I must say though, drunk in your condition and at work....not good!    

Myra fab news on the job 

SUkie, shope you are recovered soon.

Strawbs  

Jules, glad af has arrived eventually. SOrry she's being so horrid. PM me if you want details of these tablets.

    to everyone else. Sorry to run out of steam on the personals but hope you all have lovely (if a tad wet depending on where you are) days.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Just a quickie as meeting cheesy and N'eve a bit later and i have work to do before i go  

Minow-What tablets are they then   for your a/f is that right  

Jules-Thanks hun   you sound excited about your hols im sure its just what you need   if woking said you can start this a/f then you will have to call them to get them to post your tx plan you will start d/r on day 21 if your on the lp if your on the sp then i think its the 2nd day of a/f but wildcat will answer that as she does the sp  

Sukie-No e/c for me hun, im having fet   how are you anyway after the crash  

Myra-I knew you would come on half cut last night


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls
Sorry for the negativity yesterday, feeling a bit brighter today!

Do you have to pay for follow up appts??

Tash-hope you are feeling a bit better today!

Sukie-hope you ar e not too shaken up after the crash-not good about the airbags not working     

Myra-excellent news about the job   

Jules good news about af arriving, sorry it is being a pain  

hi to claireber 

Hi to minow, wildcats, emma, babydreams and all you other wn girls!!    

Trying to be good again today and get soem work done!  Still catching up from when I had time off for tx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-No your follow up is included in your tx price and so it bloody should be too


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Brilliant so a free sandwich and appt!! 


It is quiet today!!

strawbs xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Strawbs - hope you feel better for getting that all off your chest last night.  Good luck with your follow up, hope they can fill you with confidence for your next tx.  

Jules - wow what a long post...great news that af has arrived at last and look at you looking all funky as a surfer babe  

Emma - pmsl at your post about myra coming on later drunk    good luck tomorrow for your scan    (I hope its tomorrow)

Myra - well done again on your new job, hope everything goes according to plan from now on  

Wildcat -  did you catch up on your beauty sleep then    got the cranberry juice in but don't need it now. Can't do me any harm anyway

Minow - hope you manage to find something to finish of that wedding outfit! 

Claireber - welcome, good luck with your tx

Babydreams - if your dh is really struggling he can always do it in your room.  My dh did.

Sukie - sorry about your accident.  Hope you're gonna follow up about the air bag not going off.  Glad you are ok though.

Well its all good news from me for a change....babies are both fine, heart beats were sounding as great as ever.  I don't have a urine infection and MrR is not concerned about the raised ALT levels.  Apparantly if some other levels were raised then it would have been a problem but they were all normal, so all good with me apart from a lovely bruise on my knee  
I attended the obstestrics class before I got my corset and it was really informative.  It was all about posture, sleeping, pevlic floor, stomach exercises etc etc.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back  

Just met cheesy and N'eve for lunch and what a good little girl she is   she just sat there smiling   we went to the harvester in Ottershaw   not very nice food but hey ho   Tash sorry you couldnt make it sorry we met up earlier cause of N'eves feeding schedule its only 5mins passed Sands where you lot went on your 2ww  

Tash-Yes my scan is tomorrow   and glad everything was ok with your results you now offically a DQ     

Pots you better fight for the DQ crown off of Tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Emma - glad you had a good time with Cheesy and Ne've, shame i missed ya but didn't fancy getting lost otherwise I really would have been a dq  
Hope you're all set for your scan tomorrow and with any luck they will be thawing your embies on Monday.  So does that mean et will be on Friday if you're taking them to blasts  

Sorry I know its brief but going to make a moussaka and it takes time to fry those aubergines.  Need to put my new corset on too  

Pots - hope your ok and your cycle is going according to plan.  Come and Post to let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Cooorrr bet N wont be able to keep his hands off you with that thing on    bet its not a sexy one with your boobs looking all lovely like a pair of coconuts  
Yeah they will thaw them monday and e/t will be friday if all goes to plan   
Now bugger off and make your mousakka


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Paris - I am sure those berries will have done their job

NVH - glad all is ok with you and your babies. Enjoy the corset and the moussaka

Myra - great news on the job, congratulations and enjoy that wine!

Stawbs - glad that you are feeling more positive - good luck for your follow up

Minow - great news about your drugs helping your af - hope you're doing ok and not working toooo hard

Jules - glad your af has arrived - have a fab holiday and enjoy your funky shorts

Welcome clareber!

Sukie - sorry to hear about your accident. Glad that it wasn't more serious, especially as the air bags didn't work - that's terrible!

Hi Wildcat and Babydreams! 

Not really much for me to report - will have my last trip to the gym this evening for some running and biking before I start slowing down for tx. After that will be only swimming and walking until I get to stims and then only walking. Shame as I could do with losing a few more pounds, especially after a slice of dh's birthday cake this afternoon -  

Have a good evening all

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Happy birthday your your d/h   tell him to send some cake over here    good luck for jabbing over the weekend


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-good luck for your scan tomorrow!!  what time you in??

Off to make a roast chicken now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

tash good news that everything is OK

strawbs xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Emma Ignore me I knew you where having FET a very blonde moment asking about EC  

Strawb Yum I LOVE roast chicken 

Tash That is great news about the babies    to all three of you x

Jules LH Glad the witch came but sorry you having lots of pain  

Minow    That was nice for DH to find the magazine like that 

Happy Birthday MR Monkeylove  

Sukie


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck wiv your scan tomorrow Emma   
Tash...glad those twinnies are doing well    
Monkey...hope you had a good bday   
Myra..congrats on your job .......  
JulesLH...sorry to hear the witch is being wicked  
Hi Sukie, Strawbs, Wildcats, Minow,Clareber, babydreams and all you other woking lovelies.
xxxxxxxx
Friday tomorrow...YEAH...out partying in Chiswick


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello me lovelies.

Hope you all have a good day today be it scanning, working, swimming etc etc. Me rushing around even more than usual so very brief visit here this morning

THose tablets for AF are. Mefenamic Acid Tablets for the pain and Tranexamic Acid Tablets to decrease the flow and they really worked. Mr S said they would revolutionise my life and he really wasn't joking.

Anyway better get on. Have great weekends all and don't get washed away.  

lol  
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Minow-Good old Mr S didnt know there was such a tablet  

Ali-Have fun partying  
Strawbs-  roast chicken   

Well i have another scan on Monday as lining today was only 7.5mm they need it to be 8    bloody lining without the drugs its great with the drugs its pants    so that means e/t will be moved now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - can you stop taking the lining drugs? how annoying that they are not helping - eat more raspberries!  

not stopping much this morning - I have housework that needs to be done!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon  all Ooopps its still Morning

Emma - my corset is so not sexy and you can't sit with it. One lady had to have crutches...must get my **** into gear and start exercising to stregthen my stomach and back. My moussaka was lovely, got left overs tonight which will be even better, the best thing is that I don't have to cook. 
Shame about your lining but its not far off now eh...how come it was so big when you weren't on drugs then  Bet it will be way over the 8mm mark by monday  

Monkeylove - hope you enjoyed the birthday cake and your dh had a lovely day. Only 2 days til stabbing for you...good luck  don't worry about the weight loss, you've done what you can and you're only going to get fatter from now on anyway 

Strawbs - roast chicken on a week day, hope it was lovely 

Ali - have fun in chiswick partying..bet you're out on the pull really  I love chiswick.

Elly - don't work to hard...

Minow - glad those miracle tabs are helping your af's

Hi Sukie

Well I have the most blackest bruised arm where I had blood taken yesterday at Frimely...I might have known as blood was pouring, prob to do with the aspirin and the mw's skills  I don't have a prick but a line where the needle went in....(Em i'm not having a dq moment by the way)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-No more Raspberries as they have done F all anyway so whats the point  

Tash-Dq   my friend Tina had to have a brace and crutches when pg with her daughter and now she has it again while pg with her son and is on strict bed rest   her pelvis etc softens too much hence the brace etc  

Woking were busy today saw Mr R and Mr C   Mr C smiles at everyone he walks past Mr R is away with the fairies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - eat anything berry not just rasberries.
Yeh I am scared my pelvis will soften and I get that condition...can't remember what its called now  
MrC is lovely, MrR was probably on headmaster duties


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont like any other berries i told you this before stupid    pay attention


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi slimey fanny p*ss flaps, who you calling stupid    I wasn't aware that you didn't like ALL berries only a couple of them so get your facts right before you start making false accusations   
On that note I am off to feed my face....I suggest you do the same before you put your foot in it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you dont fall over


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Ems, minor glitch hun, i am sure Mondays scan will be fine and will be all systems go  

Tash, glad you have no ill effects after your fall they other day  

Hi everyone else, supposed to be doing some housework, just carnt be bothered, back to work Monday for me, although not stuck in that place for much longer, i went to my new place of work yesterday just to sign some paperwork, so excited about starting, oh and by the way i will be a civil servant when i start   finally a proper job, i will need to go out and buy some new suits, its been so long since i last had to wear one that mine are all dated now  

Have a good day all, i am sure i will catch you all later xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm back fed and no I didn't fall biatch 

Myra - well at least you can go to work knowing that you won't be there for long. You sound so excited about your new job and so you should be.  When is your official start date and have you given in your notice yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Have you done your decorating  

Tash-    

Im going home i have had enough for the day and feeling hormonal can you tell


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Tash

Have not handed in my notice as i have no offical start date as yet as i have to have a medical with Occupational Health first, but i will tell my current boss when i go in on Monday, although i have a feeling she already knows. Do you think i will have to mention my IVF or will that stay private as i know they will contact my GP to find out if he has any concerns with regards my health


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, no hun, not done the decorating as dh kept getting called into work, glad in a way as i wasnt looking forward to it   i will save it for another rainy day, if the last few days have been anything to go by, that will be very soon, is it ever going to stop raining


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

knew you wouldnt


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

PMSL, i hate decorating, all that mess, to much like hard work, and i always get loads of paint in my hair


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Any excuse eh    

Right have a nice weekend all im off


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Have a good one Emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - I wouldn't say anything to be honest as you haven't started your next round yet so who's to say when that time will be.  If they find out then albeit but you don't announce when you're ttc naturally and have to give your work place a calender of your planned sessions, so I say no!

Bye emma, hope those hormones sort themselves out soon, or are you just blaming them as an excuse


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks Tash, i will keep quiet, they never asked me about children at my interview, a friend of mine says they are not allowed to question you about children as it can come across as discrimination


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra - your friend is right.  

Right, i'm following in Emma's footsteps and going home.  Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Myra - I agree with Tash, don't say anything at the moment - if they ask you can just say you are between treatments and you don't yet know when the next one will be!

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Well what pants weather again   and in Cyprus its over 100 degrees and there having forest fires   would rather be there than here though   

Have had reflexology and feel heaps better then went into Banstead and got some fruit and veg   at home now will put the kettle on and have some lunch then off to Sainsburys and off to watch Hostel 2   were taking my brother as a thankyou for feeding the babies while we were away  

Hope you all having good weekends although the weather is pants  

Beanie-Good luck for your scan monday   

Jules-Think your in for a scan too good luck


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Afternoon Girls

Emma, funny you going to see Hostel 2, i taped Hostel off Sky last night as i had never watched it, so might give it ago tonight, i like the gory ones   Glad you are feeling all relaxed after your reflexology, i have been thinking about giving that a try myself, enjoy the movie 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend, shae about the weather again, at least it saves time on watering the flower pots  

Love Myra xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls!!

How rubbish is this weather??  Need to do some gardening but no chance!!

Nursing a hangover today, I cant drink anymore!!  The 3 months off during tx has turned me into a lightweight.  Giving it a rest now until my hol!     

Had my follow up with MR R and I have to say confidence is restored!  Totally different plan for me, more monitoring and some creativity.  This BETTER work!!                             
Mr R still keen on SET-we will see!!

Hope you are all enjoying your weekends!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Strawbs Glad it went well with Mr R. I know what you mean about being a light weight I used to be able to drink my friends under the table.Now two and I'm ******  

Hope everyone is having a good weekend I'm starting to look for a new car (since mine is a write off) 

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Sukie-Good luck with the car hunting honey  

Strawbs-Glad Mr R has filled you with confidence are you going to be going for the sp  

Myra-Go for reflexology its so relaxing and you end up falling asleep which is always a good thing  

Well Hostel 2 was gross   but good at the same time i could not look at the screen at times as i nearly puked   i would recommend it Myra so hurry up and watch the 1st one


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning all!!

Am feeling much better after my lazy day yesterday!!

Emma-I didnt enjoy hostel 1 bit gorey/frustrating!!
I will pm you what MR r will be doing as a bit long winded!  Are you back in for a scan mon?

I am soooooo spotty, look like a teenager, is this all the drugs leaving my system or could it be my unhealthy lifestyle for last 2 weeks!             

strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah it is very gory   but good   

Yeah im in for a scan tomorrow so im hoping things have changed   just looked at my old tx plan and woking did my lining scan two days earlier than my 1st fet so no wonder my lining wasnt at 8 or above


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi ladies 

Just thought I'd give you a quick update on me  I went to the clinic early on Friday as I've been having mild OHSS symptoms and they wanted to scan me to see how bad it was. I was a bag of nerves and convinced they would cancel   

But they went ahead!! We had one grade 1, 8 cell embie transferred (we chose single embryo transfer as if I got pregnant with twins I would most likely end up in hospital with secondary OHSS). I've been drinking over 3 litres of water a day and having lots of rest and praying I get through without getting ill - and of course get a BFP! 

Emma - I think I saw you at the clinic? I was the terrified looking one sitting on the chairs outside   

Hope everyone is having a good weekend - despite the weather!  

Debs
x
PS. and you're all mad watching Hostel/Hostel 2!! I'd have nightmares for the rest of my life I think!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Hope, Congratulations on being PUPO, well done hun  

Emma, watched it last night, loved the bit with the eyeball   dh was in bed so had no one to cuddle upto, but hey i can watch scary movies on my own, well it was more gory than scary, will defo watch the 2nd one, any gossip in the papers 

Strawbs, glad you are feeling more confident about your next tx, goodluck hun  

Hi Sukie, have fun car hunting  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice relaxing Sunday, my last day off, back to work tomorrow for me


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Hope
congratulations on your embie transfer          

Have just upgraded to charter member (much more colourful!!)

strawbs xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Strawbs....i'm glad things seem more positive for the next go!  when will you start?

Paris hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  When is transfer planned?

Hope.....Congrats on being PUPO!  I'm so glad you were able to continue to transfer.  But you were a good girl drinking  3 liters of water!    That's going to be the toughest part for me.....  

Hope the weather gets better....So we can all enjoy a little summer. 

Have  a great week everyone


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi everyone,
wow- you all get on here regularly - will try to keep up! Waiting for AF to start as then will know when treatment can start- hoping to get a weeks holiday in before it starts! I teach, therefore have the summer "off" so can get away with most appointments without having to tell anyone at work- unless everything runs late when I will be asking for the first day of the new school year off- that would go down like a lead balloon to say the least. Not sure what to expect with all the drugs as it was three years ago i last did this- any tips or advice on what i am letting myself in for and how to best cope? I am convinced the FET transfer failed because I got SO stressed during the 2ww and determined not to do that again! Any advice warmly welcome!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Clareber-I would highly recommend reflexology hun as this time i havent been as stressed   also make sure you get plenty of rest   drink lots of water at LEAST 2L  and 1L of milk if you can stomach it   

Hope-Well done honey   glad to hear all is well so far   what time were you in woking and what do you look like as there were so many people there on friday  

Babydreams-e/t should be a week tomorrow all being well with the scan that is  

Myra-Dont worry honey you will be leaving there soon   and the eye ball was gross  

Anyway dinner is ready


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Emma - it was busy, wasn't it! I was there from about 7.45am for my scan and we finally got taken through to the transfer room by Caroline around 9am after Mr C had checked my scan results. I was wearing brown trackie bottoms and a black fleece, short brown hair.  Normally I would have come over I said 'Hi', but I was an emotional wreck and introducing myself by bursting into tears wouldn't have been the best start 

babydreams - drinking all that water is hard work! But if it keeps me from getting ill again I'll do anything! Hope your appointment with Mr C goes well 

strawbs - your new stars suit you 

Myra - 

clareber - hope the dates work out well for you this time round. Good luck for your treatment 

And big group hug to everyone else 

Debs
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Were you clutching a bottle of water   if so i did see you


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, that was me  

Did you see me collapse on Caroline in a sobbing mess when she said it was going ahead?!    

I promise next time (hopefully when we're both there for our 6 week scans ) I will say hello


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i did hear Caroline come into see Mr C and say this lady is really distressed   must of definatly been you


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

He did look a bit scared when he came in!

I was just so relieved to get my transfer - I really truely thought they would cancel again  

Hope your scan goes well tomorrow


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Emma, goodluck for your scan tomorrow   i am sure your lining will be nice and ready  

Monkeylove, hope the 1st of the jabs went ok  

Jules, not sure what stage you are at with your FET, but hope all is going ok  

Alisha, sure you are also jabbing now hun, hope all is going well to  

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Emma Hope your lining is thickening out well 

Debs Good luck hun 

Hi Myra How are you doing?

Monkeylove I hope it is all going well 

Claireber Have you a fertility hypnotherapy CD they are great!

I went to see shrek tonight it was good and when they had their ogar babies at the end I thought I want one (hopefully not an ogar baby though) 

Hi Caro, Nibbles, Tash, Sho, Bendy and all the other  WN girls


Sukie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Not had change to catch up properly  

Emma - great news on your lining hun, knew you could do it  

Hope - good luck with transfer  

Sukie - I saw shrek 3 on Sat, it was ok but not as good as 1 & 2.  I was quite disappointed actually.

Busy day for me at work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Thanks for your good wishes my lining was 8.2mm so were all set for the thaw thurs with e/t being monday    Lindsay said that my lining will keep thickening up with the progynova and the cyclogest as i was concerned that my lining before a/f arrived was 11mm  

Tash-I have heard that shrek 3 wasnt as good  

Beanie-Good luck for your scan this afternoon   

Hope-Let the madness commence, poor Mr C what with having you and Tash as patients


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what do you mean with me as a patient...MrC loved me     Hmmmm now I have school teacher Riddle to contend with   Yeh your lining will get bigger but you're there anyway with the thickness so any extra now is a bonus.
I was so looking forward to seeing Shrek too...ah well never mind, I did have an ice cream to keep me occupied for part of the time anwyay


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Busy week for me  - work work work - hopefully last one though before tx starts!

Emma - I have seen an 'uncut' version of Hostel 2 - I'd love to know how much was cut by the censors as the version I saw was very graphic! and I'm sure they would have to cut some of the scenes as people would def be sick!  Also Shrek 3 rocks - saw it in the US a fdew week back - I thought it was great!

Good luck to anyone at Woking this week - I'll pop  in when I can but I'm not around much for the next few days

hugs to all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I nearly yaked   especially where the mans bits were cut off and the dog ate on of his 2 veg  

Tash-i had a large popcorn and peanut M&M'S    but felt so sick from the film i couldnt eat them all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Elly - Whats hostel 3 about...has it got loads of sex in it cause I think me and dh might have switched off  
Have you seen Saw 3, I really enjoyed it and just when I thought the torture's couldn't get any worse and they did  
Mmmmmmmmmmmmm peanut M&M's - I love them...and popcorn but the last one I had was wayyyyyyyyyy to salty so it put me
off.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Hostel 2 NOT 3   its very gory no sex  

Here just rung that Ali at Fazely he is away for 2weeks and they said they shut the pharmacy when he is away so i would have to wait for my heparin    oh yeah i will just put my tx off for another few weeks should i   gone to Ali @ shadwell now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash - no sex just absolute gore fest - it really was! Lots of blood and very graphic scenes  - Emma yeah that bit was the bit I wondered about as I saw everything - real up close shots of the area that got cut off, I figured the censors would cut bits of that out (lol) as it was pretty gross - although I must admit when I was watching it I said to Chris about 2 mins before I'd cut it off and feed it to the dogs if I were here - then she did - go girl!! He deserved it.....  

I loved saw 3 too - gory films are great - I just remind myself it's just a movie!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i loved all the saw films and i loved the little puppet on the bike he made me pmsl


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi all, quick one today as doing the invoicing, otherwise no one will be getting paid and no tx for me!!

Emma great news on the lining, all systems go now!

Hi Wildcat, good luck starting tx.

Hi to all you other wn girlies!!

Me and df have been talking baout getting married, quite excited only been together 12 years!  I figured it may take my mind off this ttc bulls**t!

What is so wrong with soya whilst ttc?? Just had a spicy bean sald from m&s and noticed that it has soya beans in oops!!  Very nice too

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-When are you thinking of getting married   im not sure about the Soya Tash she will know she is a know it all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ok then hostel 2, gosh excuse me for making a mistake, hope your more patient with your little ones    Thats a bit odd about Fazeley shutting like that isn't it, well as long as you're sorted thats all that matters.

Elly - I like gorey films just not devil kinda ones.  Must speak to dh about hostel 2 then.  Nothing like a bit of blood and guts to take your mind of things eh  

Strawbs - Oh getting married, how exciting, blimey you took your time! Is is definate them    I love weddings.  Soya is meant to act as a mild contraceptive so they say stay away when ttc.  Think its more when ttc naturally though.

Oi Emma, makes a change from me knowing something and you not miss nosey pants


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Jan 2008!!  My birthday may be!

However if I did get pg next tx then I would have an obvious bump which would not go down well with the catholic side!  It will also be a civil wedding so that will MIL choke on her vol au vent             

really excited at the prospect!

strawbs xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

tash-definate for now!  But dh feeling all romantic as working away, little does he know I have already enquired about a venue so if he doesn't hurry up and change his mind it may well be happening!      

We were meant to be jan 2007 after we should have had a baby in may 2006, but with tx and ttc it has been pushed to one side.

I do not however want to walk up the isle like a wizzened old prune so need to just get on with it and if I am pg hey ho, bonus!

strawbs xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Strawbs - MIL choke on a vol au vont...thats     Well hopefully you will have a big bump by then and to hell with what everyoen thinks about it.  On the catholic side of things they will probably be happier than you are getting hitched as there will be a baby or two on the way.
Your dh does't know how quick us women can work sometimes, by the time he comes back you'll have most things booked    These things take organisation and there is no time like the present


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-How much did you clexan cost for a pack of £10 pm me please  

Strawbs-Will you be doing it abroad  

Just ordered pizza hut to be delivered to work    you jealous carb free tash


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-jealous of your pizza!!  putting my bean salad to shame

not abroad, an old tudor barn & hall in surrey it looks lovely, haven't heard back from them yet, it may be stupidly expensive and as I will hitting my dad for some ££ for it I may well end up abroad!

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where in Surrey   come on tell


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Might tell you one day!!

How was the pizza?       Just had a whole punnet of strawberries!!  M&S are the best!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pizza eaten    i have a punnet of cherries a fuji apple and a bag of grapes ...so lots of poohs in the Paris house hold tonight


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - will let you know about the heparin, not sure how much price difference there would be for clexane though. 
Can't believe you ordered pizza in at work you hog!    I also had lots of cherries and just had a black poo cause i'm on 
something called pregaday now, which is high iron and folic acid.  MrR gave it to me  

Strawbs - the venue sounds lovely.  I had crappy salad for lunch not like piggy eh  

One will be cooking cottage pie tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Is that cottaging pie you will be making for tonight   pm me please NOW


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - pm'd ya you little sneaky devil you    I ain't doing not cottaging thank you very much


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I need your surname now as i know its van helsing or something


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you have taken too long so its now van ****


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi cheeky, I was just pm'ing ya, gosh some people are just so impatient    Van **** did make me   though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I Bet the postman has a good   to himself   thought it would make you laugh when it arrives dont open anything before monday OK


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off dodgy tum from all the fruit i have eaten  

Have a good evening all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I keep loosing my posts and now you probably gone  
Yeh it would make me and dh laugh when it arrives    i'm a good girl when it comes to my birthday, will be opening my pressies in the afternoon sometime when I get home from work. I'm such a big kid when it comes to my birthday although its been a bit difficult as to know what to ask for in my temporary largness state, well I hope its temporary  

No pebble dashing now


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Sorry to butt in here girls!  

Strawbs

My cousin got married in March at Clandon Park in Guildford. Is that the place you're talking about? Very nice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya later people


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for your kind wishes about my first injection .- I shouldn't have worried about forgetting how to do it. It was very straightforward and seemed very easy. Only 2 weeks now until b/l scan. Hope it goes quickly! Just need to update my ticker now. Had a bit of a hot flush on the tube earlier but I think was down to the fact that I managed to get a sunburnt face yesterday! 

Strawbs - congrats! Have fun planning your wedding. So much fun!

Emma - great news about your scan/lining -    good luck for Thursday! You have made me very jealous with this talk of your pizza

Wildcat - I think you must be starting again soon? 

Hi NVH - how are you? Any more falling over incidents? I hope not.

Haven't seen a post from Jules for ages - hope it's all going ok.    Come on and tell us how you are getting on!

Hi Myra and anyone else out there!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girlies

Well done Emma, finally on the way hun, how exciting, this time next week you will be PUPO  

Hi Tash, how are the twinnies  


Monkeylove, hope all went well with the jab hun  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies, well 1st day back at work today, not to bad, told my boss about me leaving, she started laughing, the witch stole my thunder she is leaving herself in September, so as she is all excited about herself she was really supportive about me going so a huge weight off my shoulders.

On my own this week dh away in Austria, so have full control of the romote control   catch you all soon


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just seen your post Monkey, well done hun, happy jabbing, hopefully not to many hot flushes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tash I'm guessing it's your birthday next week then!  You will love hostel 2 then - it's probably one of the goriest films I've seen in ages    

Myra - when is your official leaving day then? you can skive a few days now here and there - what they gonna do? fire you!! lol

Monkey - yeah waiting for AF, she is officially due on Thursday, bet the witch is late     Whatever happens I'll be calling WN on Friday anyway - so if she's on time I'll be there on Friday and if she isn't then I will have to call them and go get the drugs or something cos knowing my AF she will arrive saturday morning and I think I'm supposed to start stabbing on day 2 so I want to be prepared!

Emma - mmmmm pizza at work! yum.  I used to do that sometimes when I was at amazon and I was too lazy to walk over the road and get one! 

strawbs - congrats on getting married  - go ahead and book anyway - surprise him! 

God everyone is going to be having mad poos tonight - glad I'm not coming to visit anyone!

Wont' be on tomorrow - got a big shoot planned from 8am till when we finish - it's an all day thing. Going to be fun though and it will pay well so I'm a happy girl!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I was just catching up on the past few days chatter......

*Myra*...congratulations on the new job, that's brilliant news! I agree with the others re/yr tx, only tell them what you HAVE to, otherwise it's none of their business! I'm lucky that I have a very understanding boss as far as my tx is concerned, and that is one of the only reasons I'm staying put at the mo' (as Heathrow is the biggest nightmare on Earth at the mo'!!!) . If she wasn't though and I left now, I don't think I'd tell the new place. Apart from the EC/ET days and a few days off when needed (which you can self cert' anyway, and put down to other related 'stuff') it is none of their business until you become pg (which I have everything crossed that you will next time hun). xx

Hi everyone else, I've gotta say that film sounds horrible!!!  I'm a big woose when it comes to gory films I'm afraid.  

Catch u all soon,

Love Angie xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello,

I've just joined fertility friends and one of the links they sent me was to the Woking Nuffield thread.  I am about to embark on IVF number 2 at WN and thought I would say hello and introduce myself.  

First IVF went really well, until ET when we found out that we had fragmented embryos, which then resulted in my BFN.  I guess this is when I found FF, as I never realised you could have such things (somewhat naive on my first go and didn't ask too many questions).

I am about to start DR on 7 July and am totally freaked out by the end result (needles don't seem to both me anymore) as I am setting myself up to fail before I have even got going.

Anyway that's it from me, I have been following your posts for a couple of weeks (I hope you don't mind) and it would be great to join you all.

Debs


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome Debs,

You'll find this site a real help. Everyone's really supportive, and it's good to be able to share the difficult journey of IVF with other people who know how it feels and what you're going through. Also it's really lovely when the friends you have made here finally achieve their long awaited pregnancies, it gives you hope while you are still on the difficult journey to achieve that goal.

Nice to meet you and welcome to the mad house hun!  

Love Angie xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi debs

Welcome, this place is soooooooooooooooooooo addictive.  Nightmare isn't it when the first cycle does not work out as planned!

Good luck with jabbing, try and stay calm!!

Rachel (Ha ha my name too!), no it's not clandon park!  that place is a bit ££££         , although lovely!

Emma-hope you haven't made yourself ill with all that fruit!!    

dh still away tonight so will be ff all night, how sad is that??  so much for on t'job this month ttc au naturelle!!

Anyone in wn tomorrow? I have a scan to check why I have had some funny bleeding, hoping they will tell me I am about to ov as dh back tomorrow nite!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Strawbs

Thought it was! Didn't go cause wasn't invited!! Probably too posh for me!  

Rachel x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Strawbs and Angie.

I can imagine how addictive this is going to become.  

Strawbs - hope your scan goes well tomorrow.  

Thanks again.
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Deb-Welcome to the thread   hope you can keep us with all us chatter boxes   good luck for this cycle   they say the 1st ivf is them getting to know how your body responds to the drugs etc so im sure you will be getting a big fat BFP   

Monkey-Hot flushes already   wondering where Jules is myself probably busy with the triplet kittens  

Myra-Ohh a week alone eh and with the remote thats bliss in my world   

Strawbs-TELL US WHERE YOU ARE GETTING MARRIED PLLLLEAASEEE (thats me shouting as i want to know) NOW  

Wildcat-Have fun with your shoot   im too scared to ask what kind of shoot   

Natasha van ****-How are you this morning and how was your cottaging pie   

Well off to get showered then out to my meetings and back home TO WORK   then cooking lamb shanks tonight so need to get them in the oven by 3pm so there nice and tender to eat at 7pm


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning folks!!

Emma-Can't tell yet as need to look round first!  Also mum and da don't know yet.  Also DH came home late last night in a FOUL mood some one has turned him into a grumpy old man this weekend!  So weddings was the last thing we discussed!!

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm lamb shanks!!!

better go
strawbs xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - Will you stop calling me that, i'm trying to be discreet you know   call me **** if you like but leave the other two names out...you never know, cr**k w*o*e might be watching  
An easy day for you then    Mmmmm lamb shanks, you after a shag tonight then    My cottaging pie was ok, not the best to be honest but it will do.  Have it tonight again so no cooking for me  

Elly - yep its my birthday on Monday    Bet you're taking rudey photo's today  

Strawbs - good luck with your scan today, hope they can find out whats going on.  Shame dh was in a bad mood  

Debs- welcome to the thread. As Emma says, the first cycle is a big learning curve on how your body responds to the drugs so I'm sure everything will work out much better this time.

Myra - shame about your boss steeling your thunder    oh well, who gives a damn, you're leaving - whoooohooo!  Enjoy having that remote all to yourself.

Gill - Haven't spoken to you for a while, hope you're ok hun  

Ali - hope you had a good night on Friday  

Hey Angie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well im back home and the heavens have opened   

Did my 10am appt in Sw19 and the other one was cr*p so i did that over the phone   went to the dry cleaners and bought a small bottle or red wine to go in the lamb shank sauce  

****-Sorry honey i forgot about cr*ck w*ore   if your reading lady   

Strawbs-How much longer do we have to wait until you tell us then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - the heavens are always opening at the moment, when will it bloody stop  
I thought you was going to say that you bought that wine for you to drink and thought that didin't sound
like you    Only the likes of me used to get sloshed in the afternoons  
Well at least you're at home now you lucky cow


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Good day all

Too much bloody rain definitely - although with me and my hot flushes maybe that's a good thing - not really, my sunburn has gone down today thank goodness. I can go a bit easier on the foundation  

Everyone seems to be having comfort food at the moment - we had delia's pork stroganoff last night which was tasty but quite wintry. Don't really feel like salads or light meals at the moment!

NVH - enjoy the rest of your cottage pie and Emma - enjoy your lamb shanks. Not long now until you seen your embies again   

Welcome Debs - good luck for your next round of tx. I started dregs on Sunday so you're only 6 days behind. We'll be cycle buddies - fingers crossed for BFPs all round    

Strawbs - sorry to hear about grumpy dh. Mine could only talk about the wedding for about 5 mins at a time - which was fine by me as I got to make all the decisions  . NOw he's like that re ivf - 5 minutes is ok and after that I know his mind is starting to wander to football, what we are having for dinner etc

Wildcat - not long for you at all - sounds like I will be about a week behind because you go straight to stims don't you? Why is it that af is always late when you want her to turn up  

Hi Myra and Angie and anyone else reading!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Here I am! I Have just been absolutely manic over the past week. Work has been busy with no time to post, then when I got home I had my furbabies to play with and then in bed early as have been quite tired. I have also had to go to the vets a few times. The kittens had their jabs last Tuesday and were fine. Then Spike was unwell and now Ebony isn't eating. My DH is taking her to the vets again this afternoon.

On Saturday we had our dinner and dance and prize giving for bowling. My DH and I won the Presidents trophy which was a lovely surprise. She said that she Chose DH and I because we are key members of the league and had had a hard year, and that she hoped that the coming year would be better!

I did have my scan yesterday and my lining is 9mm so I am all set for E/T on Friday. My Embies are being thawed on Thursday.

I have had a skim through the last weeks posts - Sorry if I miss anything. I will post a list shortly of where everyone is, but please PM me if anything is wrong or needs updating.

Hope - Congratulations on being PUPO.  I can completely understand how emotional you were on Friday when they were considering cancelling due to mild OHSS as I have been there myself. Get plenty of rest and keep up the water, and I hope you feel better soon and get your well deserved BFP.   Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

Sukie - Sorry to hear about your car accident. I hope that you are ok now.  

Kerry - Have fun in Amsterdam

Babydreams - Glad that your appointment went well and you can get started soon.

Myra - Well done you on getting a new job. Have you now decided to have your next treatment at Woking, or still thinking of going abroad?

Tash - Glad that the twinnies are ok after your fall. What have you got planned for your Birthday?

Monkeylove - Hope you are ok, and not too many hot flushes on D/R.

Posh - I hope your blood test results are all ok, so you can move forward with Egg share.

Strawbs - Hope that you find a lovely venue for your wedding.

Ali & Jules LH - Hope that you both have lovely holidays.  

Emma - Sorry that you have been delayed a few days, but now have the go ahead for E/T next Monday. My Frosties are also being thawed on Thursday so will be nice that they have yours for company!

Hello to Minnow, Wildcat, Angie, Karen, Gill, Jellybabe, Alisha and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules B xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill 
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Wildcats

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Jellybabe - Starts D/R 6th July
Sukie - Starts D/R 13th July
Chelseabun - Starts D/R 7th July

DownRegging









Pots at ARGC 
Alisha - started D/R 25th June
Monkeylove - Started D/R 3rd July

Stimming









Emma FET (E/T 9th July)
Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July)

 2WW PUPO !! 









HopeSpringsEternal (E/T 29th June)

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-   can imagine you getting sloshed in the afternoons with your hair all over the place like a birds nest and all your mascara all over the place  

Monkey- love the sound of the strogonauf but not the pork  

Jules-Glad to hear the triplets are settling in, they are like little babie when there young as they pick up all sorts of things, hope your little one is better soon   your lining is thicker than mine   good luck for the thaw   and for e/t on friday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm not joking either, a good few years ago me and my friend used to go out for lunch everyday and have a few glasses and was really loud when we got back, can you imagine that considering how loud I am anyway    Are you shanks looking lovely  

Jules - good luck for the thaw on Thurs and transfer on Friday    Sorry your little kitty is poorly, hope he/she gets better soon.

Monkey - do you have an orange face then    

Is it home time yet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I Can imagine how loud you were    i used to love going for a lunchtime/all dayer at work when i worked at my old place it was me another sales girl and a load of sales guys and we used to go down the pub all day from lunch and cause i wasnt a great drinker i used to get so drunk i even slipped off the chair and landed underneath the table   and that used to happen quite a lot back in the days ofcourse


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not posted for a while but been really busy with work as usual!!

Welcome Clareber and Debs, the girls are great on this thread, I'm quiet new myself and good luck with your treatments.

Emma good luck with your ET this week    

Babydreams & Strawbs, we are hoping our treatment will also start Aug/seep so keep you posted.

Sukie, sorry to hear about the car accident, and good luck with car hunting.  Hope it hasn't put you off driving?

Elly and everyone else who gave details on 'The Room',  i was laughing so much i had to call my DH at work and read them to him.  He also was  , but is now so much looking forward to it, NOT!!

Fingers, have a good break!

NVH, you are going through the wars aren't you.  I'm glad the ALT results were OK, are they going to monitor them through the pregnancy?  Hope your feeling better after your fall, but glad your scan was reassuring. 

Myra, congratulations on the job.  What is it?

Strawbs, sorry you have been feeling a bit down, but i have to agree that there are rather a lot of pregnant people about at the mo.  I think we  become more aware and notice more because we are more sensitive to it.  Lots of my friends and family have had babies recently and I'm finding it increasingly difficult to go and see them.  I'm really pleased for them, but just didn't expect to feel the way i am about it.  We'll get there, and hopefully it will be our year    .

Hi to everyone else who i have missed as i found it a mammoth task reading through trying to catch up,  Love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali   that will teach you for being busy at work    sod work FF is more important   and my e/t is next monday PLEASE PAY ATTENTION YOUR WORSE THAN TASH   (me shouting at you)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - your lunches sounds like mine used to be    can imagine you with your legs all over the place, nothing new there then    Oh yeh I agree, those were the days when everything seemed so much more simple  

Bali - hello stranger    as emma says, sod work and make time for FF


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well thanks Emma, i feel well and truly told off   , well good luck for next Monday, I'm feeling positive for you    ,  How do you all manage to keep up and chat so much?  I mean i think its great, but i only seem to manage it on my days off.  I'm off today as have flu or some thing nasty.  My thought feels like its closing over, so feeling sorry for myself, lying on the sofa catching up with FF on the laptop.

NVH, i'll try hard, so keep the chat coming, how are you anyway love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-   sorry honey if i'd know you were ill i wouldnt of shouted so loud   what do you do for a living   if you do a desk job you could just log on and post in between doing stuff like we do  

Tash-  i reckon me and you would of been a nightmare if we had worked together back then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bali - sorry you're not feeling well, hope that throat clears up soon.  There's a nack to juggling work and ff, I sit here and flick between screens but sometimes it can get a bit manic.  
I'm fine, all well with me just waiting to feel my little ones otherwise paranoia will no doubt set in  

Emma - yeh thats for sure, can imagine we would have been a nightmare anyway if we'd known each other all those years ago.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi emma, 

I work in health so busy hands on work away from computers.  Its very rare that its quiet and i'm near a computer, but i will try my best to keep up with FF.  At least i'm not alone if Tash is just as bad so you say   love bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

NVH are you feeling your babies moving already then love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Tash IS as bad as i say   are you a nurse  

I reckon we should guess what Bali does for a job in health  

Tash-I agree with you there   cant you feel anything like bubbles popping or butterflies   it maybe slightly early hun


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to interupt the flow - just thought Id squeeze my post in - ohh it just thundered  

Jules - sorry to read about your poorly kitty.     for thurs and friday

Monkeylove - glad the jabbing is going well - at least all this cold weather will help with the flushes  

Hopesprings - the waiting must have been so nerve wracking   now just put your feet up and relax

Clareber - useful things to do to help to relax; acupuncture or reflexology, listening to music, hypnotherapy CDs designed to be used during IVF. Although I find I can not get to the end without falling asleep  

Strawbs - how exciting that you are thinking of getting married   there are so many lovely venues in surrey - you will be spoilt for choice.

NVH - glad to hear that you did not harm yourself or your babies when you fell - perhaps you should invest in some nice orthopaedic shoes to make you more stable    Is it alot cheaper to get your drugs elsewhere  

Emma - glad to see the scan went well   less than a week to go -how exciting  ^  

Wildcat - hope the shoot went well - hope you made loads of money    So when your af comes do you start stimming then  

Myra - you must be relieved it was not a problem with your boss - now you can enjoy working out your notice and look forward to new beginnings

Debs - welcome to the thread. I see you are dr on the 7th - so we can go through it together   Just remember to keep as positive as you can - easier said than done sometimes - just believe it will happen one day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Where have you been   you collect your drugs friday dont you good luck for jabbing  

will pm you as have a question re heparin coming up


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive been to London to visit the queen  

no not really - have been a bit busy with work and entertaing the inlaws,etc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

your as daft as Tash   have the inlaws gone yet


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Have pm'd you - not sure that I was much help

The inlaws have gone - so my duty is done for a little while   we actually had a nice w/e and managed to fit a sneaky bbq in on sunday pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

It was lovely sunday pm wasnt it   is it Friday you collect your drugs   good luck  

and thanks for pm'ing me back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thunder is now coming my way   i hate thunder always think dracula is going to come in   all from watching scary films as a child   sometimes if it gets bad i have to sit on the porch step so im not in the house alone


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

I picked them up last friday and start jabbing this friday  

Yeah thunder is scary when you  are home alone - I cant believe it bothers you though Emma - if you can actually enjoy watching saw and hostel you must be a real tough cookie - or I must be a real scardy cat  

Lovely to chat - have to sign off now as going to my bro's for a meal as its his b'day


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh Emma, don't be scared of the thunder.  It has been raining very heavy here on and off all day and had thunder for last hour or so.  Just had a bit of lightning as well.  I'm glad i'm tucked up in the warm.  Just taken some paracetamol as head starting to throb as well.  .  And to add insult to injury i'm expecting my   any day love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jelly-Im am a baby trust me   i just have d.f looking after me when i watch those films   have a nice meal and happy birthday to your brother  

Bali-Oh no a/f  due ontop of flu   we now have the lightening and heavy rain you must of sent it over   what you having for dinner   i reckon something nice,warm and stodgy for you like a stew and mash or macaroni cheese


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hellooooo everyone!

Just a really quick one from me - just wanted to let you know that even tho I haven't the time to post very often at all i always come on and see how you all are.

Jelly, Sukie and c'bun not long til you all start down regging. are you all getting excited now?  

Alisha and monkey how are you guys feeling on the d'regs?  Hope all goes well and stims start soon  

Jules good luck for ET on friday will keep everything crossed for you  

Emma hope the thaw goes well and ET on Monday goes well  

Tash glad babies are ok and scan went well- are you feeling them move yet??

As for me, starting to feel better now and not being sick as often which is lovely!  Have seen MR Riddle at Frimley and he was happy with my progress but is going to keep on consultant care  so i will see him at 22 weeks and at 34 weeks, having an extra scan at 34 weeks.  What a good man he is!!  Going on holiday in 3 weeks and i cant wait!       

Hope everyone is well and i hope to come on here a little more now im feeling better!

Love Bendybird

Oh and thanks to everyone who pm'ed me to check all has been well


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

What is going on with this rain, thunder and lightening, my boys are going crazy and no dh to deal with them, they are both driving me mad, they are both trying to get on my lap at the same time, ok i know they are both small, but so is my lap, at the moment have little TJ all snuggled on my lap and Taz wrapped around my feet, bless them

Well hope you are all ok, Emma i am coming around yours tonight, i love lamb shanks  

Hi to everyone, Tash, Bali, Monkey, Strawbs, Wildcats, Alisha, Fingers, Hope, and everyone else, sorry guys difficult to type now as TJ keeps clawing at my arms as he is so scared of the thunder, so catch you all later


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone!  I can't believe this rainy weather! 

Did anyone catch the Diana Concert?  I thought it was great! 

So is William and Kate together or not  (enjoying gossip)


Welcome Chelsea

Paris and Jules....Good news on your scans! Good luck with the Thaw and Transfer.  I can't wait to get that close. 

Bali...it looks like we will be cycling together. Aug/Sept hopefully.

Hope...how are you doing? What are you doing to pass the time? 

Have a great night everyone!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there,

I think i am going to have to go on an training course in how to keep up with posts, but will give it my best shot.

Paris74 - I hope i can keep up with you all, i have only been at work for 1 day and there are so many messages.  I think i will ditch work and stay logged on to FF instead.  This is far more interesting than work.  

NVH - As you say, I do so hope the first cycle was a learning curve and thanks for your positive thoughts.  Mine have somewhat deserted me lately, but I know i need to be positive and just by joining FF, I already feel so much more positive than I did last week.

Monkeylove - Good luck to you for your next round of treatment and great news that we will be cycling so close together.  I think being in the wilderness for my last cycle was hard, so to have a cycle buddy will be great.  Pick up the drugs tomorrow morning.

Jules77 - thanks so much for adding me to the WN list.  

Bali - thanks for the welcome.

Jellybabe - need all the positive thoughts i can get. Good luck to you with this round of tx and nice to see that we are also cycling at the same time.

Just driven home in a torrent of water, I didn't think it could possibly rain much more!  

DH is now having his nose seriously put of joint, as I am hogging the computer and he can't get near it.  He has been on different forums for years and I wondered what all the fuss was about.  I am now starting to understand!

Catch you later
Debs


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

HI Everyone

I won't be able to do proper catchups till I'm lazing around at home on Thursday, but I wanted to pop in and say Hi! I've had a loooong day and everthing aches - I thought my back ache was down to crawling around on the floor today during this photo shoot but it seems when I got the stomach cramps about 5 mins after I got home, that AF has arrived!! 

I'm stunned - she is 2 days early! I will have to phone Woking tomorrow now and see when they want me to go get scanned and get the drugs - knowing my luck they will say tomorrow, just because I'm working in Guildford!  

Tash and Emma - can  you PM me your addresses please   

Hi to everyone else - good luck to those at Woking this week, I promise I will do more personals later in the week xxxxxxx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

AF arriving early just to blow your carefully laid plans...!! Never mind- means you could have a bump earlier than planned as well! Can someone tell me what PUPU/PUPO stands for- can't remember the exact lettering now but it is in some of your messages! trying to work it out but failing. Thanks to all for the suggestions about IVF relaxation tapes- just about to google it to see where I can buy one from.
Three weeks until the end of the school year - yippee- I'll tell you something, the kids are not HALF as pleased as the staff are when the last day of term comes!!!
Went out and bought some new clothes- kept on putting it off just in case got a bump and decided might as well go and buy- just my luck that the latest fashion are smock tops which all hang off my boobs and make me LOOK pregnant. God help the first person who mistakes my big tum for a baby bump...they could have a wet shoulder for weeks.
Two litres of water and 2 pints of full fat milk- my god I'll roll around after this course of ICSI at this rate- not that I have started yet- just dreading trying to fit all that liquid in!
Hope all well and good luck to anyone with EC/ET this week....


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola  
well a bit of   this morning  
just a quick un

Bendy good to hear from you glad your feeling a bit better   good old Mr R  

Jules & Emma good luck with your thaws this week?/next week   sorry skimmed everyones post  

monkeylove how you doing? have them s/e wielded their spells yet?!

d-reg symptoms are kicking in   and I seem to be more  ier then ever  .. of course dp is getting in the neck... 

HI to clareber & debs   

clareber roll on 3 weeks eh  .. I finished teaching yesterday .. thank god as I was getting close to strangling some of them.. but exams today and that's going to be shear caos  

sorry I've not said a proper hello to everyone so   is as best it can get just at the mo!! Hope you're all diddling ok 

lol alisha


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to pop on and wish *Jules* and *Paris* very good luck for your thaws tomorrow. I hope your embies do very well.

*Wildcat* - good luck for getting started.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Caro xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

clareber said:


> Can someone tell me what PUPU/PUPO stands for- can't remember the exact lettering now but it is in some of your messages! trying to work it out but failing.


PUPO - Pregnant Until Prooven Otherwise (for ladies in the 2ww)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Caro-Thanks hun and congratulations on reaching the all important 12wk mark  

Alisha-Ohhh your poor d/h   i can imagine what he is going through as im the same with my d/f  

Elly-Im glad a/f has arrived   let us know when you start jabbing is it day 1 or 2   why do you want my address your not sending me a gimps mask are you    

Clareber- try googling natalhypnotherapy as thats were we got our ivf relaxation cds from   cant remember what its called but you will laugh when you listen to it at first  

Debs-Glad to hear FF has made you feel more positive  


Myra-Where were you i had your lamb shank served up and you didnt come   

Babydreams-Saw bits of the concert but was too engrossed in BB  

Bendy-Hi chickpea glad Mr R is looking after you little sis, will have to meet up soon before you go away  

Gill-   for today  

1st cyclogest tonight so hold onto your hats tonight as there will be gales over the next couple of weeks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Haven't had time to cath up properly so don't beat me up if I miss anything.

Emma - how was the shanks    Your card arrived this morning, made me pmsl   how come it arrived from Guernsey  
Good luck for the big thaw tomorrow     what time are they doing it  
I don't think i've felt the twins move yet, very very occasionally I get a little flutter but not sure if its them or not  

Alisha - its part of the course with ivf eh    anyway why should our partners get of scot free anyway  

Elly - great news about af arriving, hope you get your plan sorted soon.  What was the shoot about then  

Bendy - wotcha stranger.  I saw MrR too, don't think he was too impressed with the drugs from MrS but hey how.  We saw him at 17wks and we are next seeing him at 28wks.  I've got scans at 20, 28 & 32wks so far but MrR said that could change as we move on.  Didn't know if that was the norm but obviously not.  I know you get scanned more with twins.  Glad you are doing really well.

Babydreams - I watched the concert, it was ok but wondered what some of those people were doing there like whats her face from black eye peas   would have thought George Michael or Robbie W would have been there.

Jules - good luck for the thaw tomorrow   

Alisha - Great news that you've finished, I know you've got admin to do but the holidays have begun, which means quieter roads for us  

Debs - we've all been there done that with the pc's at home.  I've stopped going on in the evenings as I was an FF addict  

What does bali do then  

Hello Jelly

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all you ladies,

Alisha, sorry your not feeling so good on the old d-reg drugs, hope you feel better soon. 

Clareber, had to laugh when i read your message on the old smock tops.  I brought one the other day and wore it to work and someone said congratulations to me, pointing at my stomach.  I'm not sure who was more embarrassed when i pointed out that my tummy was just fat !!  Well the top is in the back of the wardrobe, where it will stay.  back on the old diet 

Jules and Emma, Good luck with your thaws tomorrow     keep those embies safe   

Emma thanks for the info on the implications meeting, I'll work out my cycle and call them soon.  Good luck with the cyclogest   and good luck to all those around you 

NVH, glad your well this morning, My job is a midwife.
I'm still feeling  , booked in to see GP this afternoon as my throat feels like I've got tonsillitis   .  Feeling very sorry for myself.  Laying on sofa with a toilet roll and hot honey and lemon drinks as i can't get much down.  Mannaged some porridge this morning but was very painful.

Love Bali x Hi to everyone I've missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Good luck at the gp's hope its nothing serious   

Tash-I thought flutterings where movement from what i have heard from other pg ladies   glad you liked the card, cant tell you why it was from Guernsey but you will find out when you open it   shanks were nice although d/f got in at 7.30pm due to flooding on the underground   think the thaw will happen about 2ish


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma thanks for the bubbles love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your welcome dont tell as everyone will want them


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma Your secret is safe with me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have you noticed Tash has asked what you do   be careful is all i say other wise she will be stalking you   and you DONT want that


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - Bali already said she's a midwife   Its a very very occasional kind feeling, not sure if its fluttering or what   its too infrequent to classify it as movements anyway.  2pm is the big thaw then, oh how exciting  

Bali - sorry that you dont feel well, having a cold is the worst thing ever.  Get some honey and lemon down ya and maybe add a shot of whiskey too, that should help. I hope it isn't your tonsils    
So what hospital do you work at then   you might be sorry you told me you're a midwife


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Do you see why i told her NOT to say, i told her yesterday via pm so she didnt have to set herself up with YOU constantly bugging her    i know what hospital she works at but im not going to tell you and all i will say is it is in South London NOT NEAR YOU


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Emma, you do make me laugh, just what i need and i think i'm becomming hooked on FF.  I'd best get  better soon and back to work love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-I will have to start charging you soon


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - too late, bali's my best friend    and I know where she works     I'll have you know that I haven't aksed a single thing YET    

Bali - don't listen to Emma, i'm not that bad.  You wait til she's pg


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Dont worry i wont be anywhere near as bad as Tash (just ask Mr S and Mr C they will tell ya)


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

What have i started!!  Hope your going to be there for me when i have mine


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I told you not to tell her what you do I DID I DID   im surprised she hasnt been pming babydreams for a sexing scan as she is a sonographer   we could open up our own clinic couldnt we


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Bali - sorry to hear that you are feeling poorly. Hope you feel better soon. 

Bali and Clareber - I have one of those smock tops - I don't wear it when I might see someone who hasn't seen me for a while as I worry about being asked when I am pg! Will come in handy when my stomach is bloated on stimms though.

Emma - good luck for tomorrow   

Jules - good luck to you too - are they defrosting your blasts?   

Hi Tash - can't help with the movement question but happy birthday for Monday! By the way no my face is not orange   - it's now tanned, it was just a bit red on Monday!


Alisha - sorry to hear about the s/e but good to know the drugs are doing their thing. My dh is already getting it in the neck and not because my hormones are kicking in yet, just because I have to remind him everything I am doing to have a baby!   This is your time - I can feel it!   

Debs - hi cycle buddy! Hope you picked up your drugs safely. 

Wildcat - af arrived early - that's a surprise! Great that you can get started earlier rather than later   

Bendy - good to see your post - I was wondering how you were getting on. Glad you are feeling better. I am doing fine so far on dregs - just wishing my life away as usual with tx. I want to get to the interesting part!

Jellybabe - not long until you start now - there are going to be lots of us going through tx together -    for a bumper crop of BFPs.

Myra - the weather was truly awful last night - it took me ages to get home from work. Hope your furbabies have recovered. 

Babydreams - didn't see the concert I'm afraid but it seemed to go on for ages....

Sorry if I have missed anyone but hello!

Well nothing interesting for me to report - three injections down and getting impatient but not too long until the weekend at least!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi girls 
Haven't read through as I'm at work. Just wanted to pop in to say hi to you all 
Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Glad to jabs are going well, i always think d/r is the boring bit  

Sukie


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma, where does babydreams work then?  Thats handy to know??  Our own little clinic sounds like a graet idea   We just all need to get pregnant


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Sukie, hows work going?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i agree bring on the bfp's so we can put our clinic to use   think Babydreams said it was guildford   im sure she will let us know later


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I often think that it would be nice to work at Guildford, but someone told me that the Maternity unit is shutting down?  Its interestingto find out what jobs people do isn't it 

How work going emma love Bali x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I'm not that bad    you make me out to be a bloody physco     You just bloody wait, I am not different to any of the other ladies actually and especially youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  
We just need a gynae and then we're off    If only babydreams worked at Frimley    anyway, you wanted to know the sex of my babies more than I do when I am quite happy to wait for my 20wk scan, so there  

Babydreams and Bali - you're safe I promise but I might just ask you a little question or two in the future.  

Monkeylove - dregs is the crap part but its just as important.  Glad your organge face has turned brown now  

Hello sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You wait till you hear what Wildcat does for a living you will choke on your tea    NOW THAT IS INTERESTING    

Work is ok thanks hun doing some report atm what a nightmare   my local maternity hospital is Epsom and they are closing down too   i was born there and wanted my 1st born to be born there too   

Tash- a little question or two my


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well my lovely ladies,

I'm off to the GP's to be put down, speak to you all later, now that i'm officially an addict love bali xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -   

Bali - good luck at the docs, hope the rain doesn't come down on ya cause its peeing here 

*edited by Mod


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

be put down you poor thing   good luck with the quack   

Tash-pmsl that is funny cant believe you just said that   well yeah i can you gutter mouth


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I know it was a bit naughty eh, haven't had a telling off for a long time so its about over due....i'm blaming it on my hormones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I wonder how long it will take for a mod to bash you  ^beware^


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Bali - Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well. I hope the Doc sorts you out.
Wildcat - A/F must have known you were keen to get started on tx again and showed up early!
Bendybird - Lovely to hear from you and glad that everything is going well.
Caro - 12 weeks already - well done!
Emma -   for the thaw tomorrow and that they develop into super blasts.

I am getting nervous about the thaw tomorrow. It is strange really that if it was a fresh cycle it would be E/C today. Rather nice actually not to be in any pain and definately none of those nasty OHSS problems!

Monkeylove - I think you asked which of my Embroyos they are defrosting. They are going to start with the ones frozen the day after egg collection. Then if there is a problem they can move to the day 2, and then the blasts. I haven't tried a day 2 transfer before, so maybe getting them into the mother ship ASAP will make the difference this time  

 to everyone else.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good luck to you too for tomorrow    lovely to see a pic of the triplets the black ones look like my little portia


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Thought I would drop in earlier today as I am having a working from home day today - ok, so I am watching Wimbledon (well I was until it started raining again) and skivving a bit (well alot)!

Alisha - hello to you too.  Good luck with your tx this time round and sorry you are not feeling great.  

Paris - good luck for the thaw.  Its nice to know that we have severe gales heading our way, makes a change to all this rain    I suffered terribly on the Cyclogest last time, but for some reason DH didn't notice any difference.

NVH - I am definately an addict to FF now.  I spend my life in front of a computer screen and finally have found something worth being addicted to.  As you can tell, I have a very dull job (sorry its not in the medical profession).

Bali - hope you feel better soon

Monkey - got the buserilin this morning and am raring to go again.  Well at least DH is, as I can't bear to look.  I would have no problem jabbing other people, but seem to take exception to doing it to myself.  At least you are 3 jabs down, you will have nearly a week behind you before I get going.

Jules 77 - good luck for the thaw tomorrow.

Suppose I better go and do a little bit of work.

Take care
Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Your back then   what do you do for a job then


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Jules for the update - once you get your BFP with the first batch of frosties you will still have some left for a sibling then. Great news! Love your kittens as well - so cute!

Have changed my screen name as you will see - hoping it brings me more luck than the last one (madness has started   - I have changed the little make up bag I keep my drugs etc in just in case that changes my luck too)

Debs - just seen that you have posted - hi. Glad you have your drugs ok. It's the other way round in our house. DH can't bear injections so I have to do them with him looking the other way. He helps with mixing stimms though so he has his uses


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - i'm sure your frosties will be fine, they'll have em's to keep them company   

Debs - ff really breaks up your day and is very addictive, but sometimes certain people just don't leave you alone   

Emma - do you think i'll get boshed    you made me say it  

Monkey - wondered what was going on, surely there can't be two monkeys on here well apart from emma that is but she's more of a baboon i'd say


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Babboon you can talk bubbles   and i didnt make you say anything    if i was there with you i would tweak your nipples and make you say things though  

Monkey-Are you copying me with the name change


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, you're my hero


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Paris - I am a financial analyst for a computer software company. Not very exciting I'm afraid.

Monkey - thought you had changed your name, hope it brings you loads of luck.  I chose ChelseaBun because it was a nickname as a baby and thought it might bring me some luck in the baby department.  Mind you I only got the nickname because I was fat and round!  You are alot braver than me in the injection department!  

NVH - are you referring to yourself or Paris?  Just remember I don't have a job that is any use to you at all!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm not letting you anywhere near my boobs ater you man handled them before    besides nipples are very sensitive at the moment    And you did you did you did make me say it  

Debs - emma ofcourse    my job is of no use to anyone on here either


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi ya

I'm back and feeling even worse for going out.  I've got a horrid dose of tonsillitis, so been put on penicillin for 7 days!  

Just had 2 paracetamol and a hot lemon and honey drink so i think I'll go back to bed and sleep it off.  

Have a good afternoon love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Bet your a gynae really   that would complete are clinic  

Monkey-Glad to hear it   Im Tash's hero too arent i Tash  

Tash-Behave lady otherwise i will give them a good squeeze  

Bali-Poor you   im sure you will be feeling much better with the Penicillin, gargle some warm salt water as that should help   have a nice sleep


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Emma you really should be a nurse   thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will you put in a good word for me   although as i said before dont like the sick and poo so its not really me ..oh and doing bed baths


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - Definately not a gynae, but I am a first aider (does this help?).  

Bali - take it easy and get better soon.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well there's more to a nurse than just wearing the outfit you know   I think you'd make a great pooper scooper   You could be nursey in our clinic but no nippling tweaking otherwise you're fired  

Bali - poor you, sorry thats it tonsilitis and your on penicilin.  Get yourself all wrapped up and snuggly in bed.   

Debs - yeh first aiders are ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Tash I WAS THE ONE WITH THE IDEA IN THE FIRST PLACE SO IF THERE IS ANY HIRING AND FIRING ITS BY MOI (and yes i was shouting)   

You can be the one who cleans all the scanning machines, dildo cam  

Debs- You always need a first aider


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ewwwwwwwwww who's a little miss spoilt brat today    Who made you boss anyway even though you are the one and only  MISS BOSSY BOOTS.  

Oh thanks, I get all the lovely jobs...I'm drawing a line at the sp*nk room though, ain't cleaning in there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you are


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you will pysl when i tell you this  

The lady who works in my office has come in to say she realised when she went to loo at an appt today that she didnt put any knickers on this morning    i told her to prove it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

No i'm not  and thats final, so  actually can I be something else, I don't want to be the cleaner  I could do the tx plans cause we all know the what how to do them by now 

OMG I just read your post....the dirty  ! How can she forget to put knickers on  did she feel a trickle of wee running down her legs then  Bet she makes a habbit of not wearing any  

*edited by Mod


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

OMG    
HOW much chat!!!  lol
I tried to catch up and read back then realised it was mainly just Tash and Emma abusing each other   , so skimmed through 

Busy day for me, just got back from work, I was called out twice today to first-aid incidents (as all of our department have to be first aiders) 2 head injuries in the space of 20mins!! (one in an aircraft hold and one guy who walked into a metal pole! ) (both staff in the same dept!!) Paramedics had to be called both times and one actually got shipped off to hospital! The paramedic joked that he didn't want to see me again today, lol. (quite cute he was too ) 

Anyway, lots of luck Emma and Jules for your big days this week and next. I hope this is 'the time' for both of you xx 

Hi to everyone, love Angie xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Paris74 said:


> I wonder how long it will take for a mod to bash you ^beware^


It took as long as I was in a meeting for you all to get away with it !! 

Please ladies, be aware that this is a public forum and anyone can read these message boards...so try to keep it clean 

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh sorry Natasha, Emma's such a bad influence on me.  We've been good girls for ages and ages and it just slipped a bit today, but it was all in having a bit of harmless fun    

Angie - oh dear that doesn't sound very good eh, hope there are no more injuries.  You can be a first aider in our cyber clinic too although emma will get her knickers in a twist by me employing you  

Emma - love ya really  

Right i'm offski, have a good evening all and hope you all don't get too wet, well unless of course you are planning some   tonight.  Was that too dirty    I did mean that it the best possible taste for all those who are ttc au naturalle at the moment  

Better go now    

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oooopppps Tash you naughty girl    i think Minxy knows its you NOT me    love ya too   btw i did ask her if she felt any trickles or any breeze as its quite windy today and she said she didnt   you can do the tx plans then and i can tell people to eat lots of protein instead of milk if they have an intolerance to it ...not tell them JUST to up their water   

Angie-Thanks   pmsl at the guy who walked into a pole   i thought you were an air hostess   what do you do then


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma, 

I was cabin crew for about 7years with Japan Airlines, but have been on the ground for a different airline at Heathrow now for the past 7years. I am waiting till the outcome of my next (3rd) ICSI though and then depending on result am making it my mission nx year to get out of there!!!!! (obviously not if I'm lucky enough to need maternity leave of course )

Ang x

PS...I've been trying to work out what you do, but so far haven't managed, lol..so spill the beans.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey Japan airways did you have long to stop over   i bet heathrow has been a nightmare what with all the security alerts   any discounts of flights for FF  

Im a boring Sales exec for a parcel carrier   not very exciting but has its perks, gives me a good lifestyle and pays for the ivf so i cant moan really


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Emma,

Lol, sorry, no discounts,   our concessions aren't really that good. I rarely use them as it's too much stress waiting on standby etc!!
Yep, I spent a lot of time in Japan, used to go there a few times a month for 7years, plus stayed there for 3months during training (seems like a lifetime ago now though!). We covered most of Europe, Japan and Australia, so I had some really good times and experiences. 

Yr job sounds good. If it pays for the tx, then that's a huge bonus! 

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow thats somewhere i would like to go Japan   bet its like a different world over there


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Paris74 said:


> Wow thats somewhere i would like to go Japan  bet its like a different world over there


Yeh, very different, and very expensive! 
Worth a visit though definately.

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bet i never get around to going though  

Anyway have a lovely evening hun  
Im off for a de caf and to get dinner ready   

Emmaxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

And u, catch u soon. Good luck for yr FET hun x 

Ang x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I am starting a new thread and wil be locking this one in the next few minutes so please save any posts you're typing so you don't lose them !!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101174.0

N x


----------

